# CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH



## HSK-ler (16 Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen an so einem so sonnigen Tag,

ich hoffe einfach mal, dass ich hier richtig bin, um meine Frage los zu werden.

Am Freitag hatten meine Frau und ich eine seltsame Abbuchung auf unserem Konto, es handelte sich dabei um eine Lastschrift in Höhe von 49,90€ und folgendem Angaben:

*Name:*
CS CALLSERVICECENT. GMBH

*Verwendungszweck:*
BELEGNUMMER (bekannt)
FLATRATE-E 538857 08/2007

Weder meine Frau, noch ich kennen diese Firma, geschweige denn eine Flatrate-E, keiner von uns hat einen Handyvertrag oder sonstige Dinge abgeschlossen. Wir haben nichtmal irgendwem unsere Bankverbindung gegeben oder gar eine Einzugsermächtigung erteilt.

Wir haben auch schon nach diesem Anbieter in diversen Suchmaschinen gesucht, doch leider ohne grossartigen Erfolg.

Kennt hier jemand diesen Anbieter oder kann uns nähere Informationen dazu geben, wie es zu soetwas kommt? Die Bank hat das Geld mittlerweile zurückgebucht, sollten wir dennoch weitere Schritte unternehmen oder einfach mal abwarten, was in naher Zukunft passiert? Wenn die Firma ein berechtigtes Interesse an der Summe hat, wird sie sich wohl per Post melden, oder?

Beste Grüsse aus dem Sauerland
Danny


----------



## Reducal (16 Juli 2007)

*AW: CS Callservicecent GmbH  ???*



HSK-ler schrieb:


> Die Bank hat das Geld mittlerweile zurückgebucht...
> 
> Wenn die Firma ein berechtigtes Interesse an der Summe hat, wird sie sich wohl per Post melden...


Genau so, das wars erstmal für euch!


----------



## HSK-ler (16 Juli 2007)

*AW: CS Callservicecent GmbH  ???*

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Information, wer sich dahinter verbirgt bzw. wie wir das rausbekommen können, wenn jetzt nichts per Post kommen sollte(ich hab auch keine Lust, alle Spam-Emails durchzugucken, ob sich da etwas tut), kann uns aber wohl auch niemand sagen, wenn man im WWW schon nichts findet, oder?


----------



## katzenjens (16 Juli 2007)

*AW: CS Callservicecent. GmbH  ???*

Hi Danny,

es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten:

1. Guck mal hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=43910
2. Habt ihr einen Werbeanruf bekommen und zurückgerufen? Dabei Eure Kontoverbindung durchgegeben?
3. Nutzt ihr Call-By-Call fürs Internet ?
4. Kauft ihr öfter mit Euroscheckkarte ein und lasst den Kassenzettel irgendwo liegen?

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## HSK-ler (16 Juli 2007)

*AW: CS Callservicecent. GmbH  ???*

Hallo Jens,

vielen Dank auch für Deine Informationen.

zu 1. Danke, schau ich mir sofort mal an

zu 2. die bekommen wir täglich, ja, aber wir rufen weder zurück, noch lassen wir uns da zu irgendetwas bequatschen, im Gegenteil, entweder wir legen direkt wieder auf oder sagen, direkt, dass sie nicht weiterreden bräuchten, da wir kein Interesse haben.

zu 3. Nein, das ist ausgeschlossen, wir haben eine DSL-Flat

zu 4. Auch das kann man bei uns nahezu ausschliessen, 99,5% unserer Zahlungen tätigen wir bar

Beste Grüsse
Danny


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Juli 2007)

*AW: CS Callservicecent GmbH  ???*



HSK-ler schrieb:


> kann uns aber wohl auch niemand sagen, wenn man im WWW schon nichts findet, oder?


z.Z noch nicht, da es wohl eine neue/alte Masche ist. Falls dies zutrifft, werden sich wohl bald 
mehr Betroffene hier einfinden.


----------



## katzenjens (16 Juli 2007)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  ???*

Hallo Danny,

einen hab ich noch vergessen: EBAY ! Habt ihr dort was ver- oder gekauft? Da holen sich Gauner auch Bankdaten her.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## HSK-ler (16 Juli 2007)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  ???*

@ Captain Picard:

OK, dann warten wir mal ab und haben ein Auge auf dieses Forum geworfen, welches ich eben erst entdeckt hab  


@ katzenjens:

Ja, wer kauft heutzutage nicht bei Ebay, allerdings zahlen wir dort entweder per Nachnahme, Überweisung oder Paypal, da sehe ich weniger ein Problem. *denk*
Meist sind es auch grössere Verkäufer, keine Privatauktionäre. Die letzte Ebay-Transaktion liegt auch schon einige Monde zurück


----------



## Nicko1998 (16 Juli 2007)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  ???*

Diese Firma scheint was mit Pornoanbietern zu tun zu haben.


----------



## katzenjens (16 Juli 2007)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  ???*

@nicko:

Vorsicht. Das Suchergebnis täuscht, das sind alles Antworten von anderen Suchmaschinen. Ich habe mal Google Cache sowie die Waybackmachine gequält, bin aber auch auf keinen verwertbaren Treffer gestossen. Mal sehen, ob es noch andere Betroffene gibt.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Juli 2007)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  ???*



katzenjens schrieb:


> Das Suchergebnis täuscht, das sind alles Antworten von anderen Suchmaschinen.


So ist es. Die Treffer sind im Prinzip immer Links auf dieselbe Seite mit der Aussage:  


> Partnerprogramme zum Stichwort CS Callservicecent. GmbH
> *Es wurde kein Partnerprogramm gefunden, das Ihrer Anfrage entspricht.*


Vermutlich haben andere dort gesucht und nichts gefunden


----------



## katzenjens (16 Juli 2007)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  ???*

So,

in Antispam hat man zu dem Thema schon etwas.
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=15693

Betrag stimmt. Frage bleibt, ob es bei Danny irgendwelche Kontaktaufnahmen seitens "gewisser" Lottoanbieter gab.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Juli 2007)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  ???*



katzenjens schrieb:


> in Antispam hat man zu dem Thema schon etwas.
> http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=15693


Kleiner aber feiner  Unterschied der Suchmaschinen überfordert

CS Call & Service Center GmbH
Friedenstraße 68
46485 Wesel

Zu der Adresse gibt es einige Treffer, scheint ein Bürogebäude zu sein


----------



## katzenjens (16 Juli 2007)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  ???*

Hallo,

interessante Geschäftsfelder tun sich da auf, z.B. w*w.lottario.de oder w*w.mvs-info.de ...

Das erste Projekt scheint ja ein richtiges Schnäppchen zu sein :sun: . Und das zweite ist wohl das Grundgerüst. Zusammen mit einem florierenden Partnerprogramm kann man dort prima Geld verdienen. :wall:

@Danny, bitte halte uns auf dem Laufenden. Nebenbei kannst Du Deine Bank mal fragen, von welcher Bank Dir der Betrag abgezogen wurde. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass sich der "Einzieher" bald bei Dir melden wird.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## HSK-ler (16 Juli 2007)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  ???*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Kleiner aber feiner  Unterschied der Suchmaschinen überfordert
> 
> CS Call & Service Center GmbH
> Friedenstraße 68
> ...


Wie gesagt, Anrufe gab es bestimmt, aber alle wurden dankend abgelehnt bzw. sofort unterbunden. Wir haben auch kein Infomaterial oder sonstwas bekommen . . .


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Juli 2007)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  ???*

Auf irgendeine Weise müssen sie an die Kontendaten gekommen sein. Das ist der eigentlich interessante Punkt.
Die Lastschrift zurückgehen lassen ist einfach. Spannend würde es, wenn die Knaben sich danach 
tatsächlich nochmals melden würden, woran ich zweifle. Glaube nicht, dass die ihre de facto Anonymität  auffliegen lassen wollen,  was sie dann tun müßten.


----------



## HSK-ler (24 Juli 2007)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  ???*

Hhm, gemeldet in dem Sinne, haben sie sich noch nicht, aber gestern erneut versucht, den Betrag mit gleichem Verwendungszweck nochmal abzubuchen. Das kannte ich bisher auch kaum, andere versuchen die das einmal und schon hat man eine Mahnung im Briefkasten mit entsprechenden Rücklastschriftgebühren etc. pp.

Mehr kann ich leider noch nicht zu dem Fall sagen, ich renne jeden Morgen gespannt zum Briefkasten . . . 

Gruss
Danny


----------



## wusa-m (4 August 2007)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  ???*

Hallo wahr auf der such nach der firma CS CALLSERVICECENT. GMBH und bin dan auf dieser seite gelandet und mir ist es auch schon passiert das die abgebucht haben und das schon zum zweiten mal habe aber weder eine mahnung oder sonstiges erhalten das fing im Juli an mit dem vermerk 

CS CALLSERVICECENT. GMBH   BELEGNUMMER *unbekant*  
FLATRATE-E 703485 08/2007

und jetzt schon wieder mit dem gleichen vermerk nur halt mit FLATRATE-E 703485 09/2007 und es wahren beide male 49,90€ habe es schon zurück buchen lassen.

Habe ein neues konto bei einer anderen Bank und habe die Bank daten noch nicht einmal raus gegeben aber trozdem wurde schon zwei mal abgebucht.

wenn es noch mal vorkommt werde ich mich mal mit einem Rechtsanwalt in verbindung setzen mal sehn was der dann dazu sagt 

wenn irgendjemand aber noch infos hatt würde mich freuen


----------



## kankina (5 August 2007)

*CS Callservicecent  GmbH  ???*

Ich habe jetzt auch schon zweimal hintereinander diese komische Abbuchung gehabt. Da mein Konto nicht gedeckt war, ist sie automatisch zurück. Aber ich habe mich auch sehr gewundert, da ich außer bei der Telekom keine Flatrate beantragt habe.

Zur Zeit bekomme ich fast täglich Anrufe von Firmen die mir Gewinnspiele verkaufen wollen, vielleicht war da eine betrügerische dabei.

Schönes Wochenende, Kankina


----------



## HSK-ler (8 August 2007)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  ???*



kankina schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt auch schon zweimal hintereinander diese komische Abbuchung gehabt. Da mein Konto nicht gedeckt war, ist sie automatisch zurück. Aber ich habe mich auch sehr gewundert, da ich außer bei der Telekom keine Flatrate beantragt habe.
> 
> Zur Zeit bekomme ich fast täglich Anrufe von Firmen die mir Gewinnspiele verkaufen wollen, vielleicht war da eine betrügerische dabei.
> 
> Schönes Wochenende, Kankina


Heute war es dann so weit, Post von CS Callservicecent GmbH und wisst Ihr wer sich dahinter verbirgt? *LottoMaxx*

Nie etwas mit denen abgeschlossen und nichts :-(


----------



## katzenjens (9 August 2007)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  ???*

Hallo,

dann war der Tipp zu MVS doch passend.

Standardantwort, welche zu allen Geschäftsmodellen passt, welche hier diskutiert werden:

Nur nicht aus der Ruhe bringen lassen. Die müssen nun einen gültigen Vertragsabschluss beweisen. Denen EINMAL schreiben, dass man keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen hast und gut iss. Normaler Brief sollte reichen, ansonsten Einwurfeinschreiben. Keine weiteren Kontaktversuche starten. Sämtliche Korrespondenz sammeln, ebenso evtl. Abbuchungsversuche. Drohungen ignorieren, erst handeln, wenn ein Mahnbescheid vom Gericht kommt. Dort ein Kreuzchen an der richtigen Stelle und zurückschicken. Wenn dann tatsächlich eine Gerichtsverhandlung kommen sollte, werden hier einige fachkundige interessiert sein. Das wäre nämlich das erste Mal ... Und erst dann wäre eine Beratung vom Anwalt seines Vertrauens vonnöten. Vorher zur Verbraucherzentrale schadet zwar auch nicht, muss man aber nicht.

Die Googletreffer zum Thema sind übrigens auch recht lesenswert...

Schöne Grüße aus Wiesbaden ins Sauerland,
Jens


----------



## wusa-m (12 August 2007)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  ???*



HSK-ler schrieb:


> Heute war es dann so weit, Post von CS Callservicecent GmbH und wisst Ihr wer sich dahinter verbirgt? *LottoMaxx*
> 
> Nie etwas mit denen abgeschlossen und nichts :-(



Habe auch nie was bei denen abgeschlossen aber mal abwerten wenn ich Post bekome gehe ich mal zum anwalt habe ja nur mal unterlagen bekommen


----------



## havoc.the.chaos (13 August 2007)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  ???*

Auch bei mir war es heute dann mal so weit. -49.90 stand heute auf dem Kontoauszug. Naja zurrück buchen lassen und scheinbar scheint es sich ja damit erledigt zu haben, denn den hier Betroffenen ist ja wohl noch nichts nachgekommen, ausser einer zweiten abbuchung, wobei ich auch denken würde, dass es reiner Zufall ist, denn ich habe gerade von einem Arbeitskollegen gehört, dass von einem Konto, was nur seiner internen Abrechnung dient und dessen Daten nie nach draussen gehen, auch abgebucht wurde, das erscheint mir ja schon etwas schleierhaft.


----------



## katzenjens (13 August 2007)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  ???*

Hallo,

wenns nicht so ernst wäre, könnte man hierüber lachen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=12228&stc=1&d=1187007355

Mal ne dumme Frage: Gibt es eigentlich nicht Bestimmungen für kommerzielle Tippgemeinschaften? Ich kann mich noch schwach an Probleme erinnern, die Faber seinerzeit hatte.

Ansonsten ist das Konzept ja wirklich genial gemacht.
MVS "erfindet" mal gerade ein neues "Gewinnspiel". Dieses wird dann über "Partnerprogramme" an den Mann gebracht. Die "Partner" versuchen dann auf "interessante" Weise, Kunden zu gewinnen. Die Forderungen werden dann später wiederum an "interessante" Inkassounternehmen und Anwälte abgegeben, um möglichst viel "interessant" erwirtschaftetes Geld aus eingeschüchterten (Nicht-)Kunden herauszubekommen.

Der Initiator des Konzepts kann seine Hände jederzeit in Unschuld waschen und den Buhmann an den letzten in der Kette, vulgo Partnerprogrammteilnehmer abgeben. Der wiederum verschwindet in der Anonymität. Wie der Partnerprogrammteilnehmer an Kundendaten gekommen ist, interessiert die Gewinnspiel-"Firma" nicht.

Wenn der Laden um die 45 Mitarbeiter hat, kann man ahnen, wie erfolgreich das Konzept ist.

Die Wörter in den Klammern sind Platzhalter für Worte, welche ich mir verkneifen musste, um den Forenbetreiber keine Schwierigkeiten zu bereiten. In diesem Lande ist es nun man so, dass Betrüger erst als Betrüger bezeichnet werden dürfen, wenn es höchstrichterlich "bestätigt" wurde.

Ich freue mich jedenfalls schon auf das erste Mal, wenn mir unberechtigt was vom Konto abgezogen wird.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## joker86 (17 August 2007)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  ???*

hallo, habe auch diese abbuchung. aber weil ich mich bei einer gewinnspielagentur angemeldet habe. ob die wirklich für mich gewinnspiele suchen und ich was gewinnen könnte weis ich nicht. 

Ich weis nur eins ich werde den scheiss jetzt kündigen. ich lasse mich halt zu leicht ab telefon überreden.

ich hoffe ich habe dir mit der info geholfen.

MFG joker


----------



## joker86 (17 August 2007)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  ???*

hab da noch was gefunden,  sehr interesant:

---------------------------------------------------------

[...]

------------------------------------------------------------------------

der link zur seite ist : http://www.ciao.de/lottomaxx_de__Test_3192846 da gibt es auch noch andere interesante sachen von lottomaxx!

Die adresse von lottomaxx ist: lottomaxx.net[...]

_[Fullquote von einer anderen Seite entfernt, kommerzielle Verlinkung gelöscht. (bh)]_


----------



## Ronald Groß (14 September 2007)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  ???*

Hallo an alle,
hier ist der nächste Betroffene selbe Sache sogar der Betrag ist der gleiche


----------



## whisky (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  ???*

Hallo heute ist es bei mir passiert -49,90
Aber habe eine Belegnummer 01291636

Werbeanrufe Blocken wir sofort ab!

Keine Ahnung woher die meine Bankverbindung haben.
Werde den Betrag Montag gleich zurückbuchen und warten was passiert.


----------



## Ronald Groß (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  ???*

Bei mir war ein Anruf von der T-com und hat mir ein Angebot gemacht auf dasich einging und da wurde ich nach meiner Kto nr. gefragt, habe bis jetzt die versprochene Leistung noch nicht ich denke die haben sich dafür ausgegeben da ich bei allen anderen Werbeanrufen sofort auflege.

Gruß Ronald


----------



## dieter_w (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  ???*

Direkt von der T-Com oder "im Auftrag der T-Com"?

Überweist du den Rechnungsbetrag der T-Com-Rechnung oder buchen die ab? In letzterem Fall hätten die ja Deine Bankdaten und müssen sie nicht nochmal abfragen.
Also kommen bereits erste Zweifel auf, dass wirklich die T-Com angerufen hat.


----------



## schnuckye (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  ???*

Hallo,
tja bei mir war es heute soweit dass 49,90 abgebucht worden.
Habe die Beiträge hier gelesen und bei Lottomaxx angerufen,sieh mal einer an callservicecent ist wirklich lottomaxx,habe mich tierisch mit denen gezofft,weil die meine daten hatten,ic weiß die letzten monate habe ich mich auf nichts eingelassen und ales an papieren weggeschmissen,da der meinung wenn nichts schriftliches zurückkommt hat sich alles erledigt.Fehler die warten auf keine schriftliche Zusage,also an alle die sich bequatschen lassen,reicht denen doch wirlich schon der Satz kann ich mir ja mal durchlesen und entscheiden.Sie faselte noch was wegen Kündigungsfrist und keine Ahnung was,interessierte  auch nicht dass ic mich nicht erinnern konnte was bekommen zu haben und wenn das es im müll gelandet ist.
Werde das Geld heute noch zurückbuchen lassen,da ich mir sicher bin,dass ich die letzten 2 monate nicht wirklich was zugesagt habe(meistens schon geblockt habe).
Tja,also besser doch gleich auflegen man ist das nervig.
:wall:an alle denen das auch passiert ist oder noch passiert einfach lottomaxx googlen und man findet sie.
hoffe euch ist geholfen


----------



## babe (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  ???*

hallo,

bei mir war es am 26.10.07 soweit die haben bei mir auch 49,90 abgebucht ich lasse mir das von denen nicht gefallen da ich 100% meine bankdaten nicht hergegeben habe, werde morgen zur polizei gehen und eine anzeige machen.


----------



## Franziska (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  ???*



babe schrieb:


> werde morgen zur polizei gehen und eine anzeige machen.


Polizei ist gut.
Viel wichtiger ist, bei der Bank den Betrag zurückbuchen lassen!


----------



## babe (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  ???*

betrag ist schon heute morgen zurück gebucht worden.:-D


----------



## babe (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  ???*

war heute bei der polizei und habe sie angezeigt wegen betrug, sie meinten ich hätte gute chancen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5996 (2 November 2007)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  ???*

@babe...bei mir ist es die gleiche geschichte, muss auch versuchen dagegen anzugehen. so ne sauerei ist das. bin ja mal gespannt wie es bei dir weiter geht. hat lottomaxx den schon ne mahnung geschrieben da du die 49,90 zurück buchen lassen hast?


----------



## babe (2 November 2007)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  ???*

mahnung ist noch keine gekommen die polizei hat gesagt wenn eine mahnung kommt soll ich gleich wieder zu denen kommen und de brief zeigen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5996 (2 November 2007)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  ???*

ja würd ich auch tun...oder notfalls bei der verbraucherschutz zentrale mal nachfragen is auch immer nen guter tip...hab heut erstmal die 49,90€ zurück buchen lassen, mal schauen was nun kommt...die knaller sind ja telefonisch nur von m0.-do. zu erreichen...


----------



## luna802 (19 November 2007)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  ???*

Hallo alle zusammen. ich habe auch zum zweiten mal von dem cs callservicecent. gmbh eine Abbuchung in der höhe von 49,90 Euro ebenfalls mit dem Flatrate-E 706445.
Meine Frage an Euch, kann man das Geld zurück Buchen und wie muss ich das machen.
Ich kenne mich so gut noch nicht aus.
Kann man dagegen was unternehmen?
wird von Euch noch geld abgebucht?

Ganz Liebe Grüße


----------



## jupp11 (19 November 2007)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  ???*



luna802 schrieb:


> Meine Frage an Euch, kann man das Geld zurück Buchen und wie muss ich das machen.


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Einzugsermächtigungsverfahren


> Der Zahlungspflichtige kann der Belastung aus einer Lastschrift ohne Angabe von Gründen widersprechen.


Geh zu deiner  Bank/Sparkasse und  erklär  denen das. Die machen das für dich


----------



## Loki (4 Juli 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  ???*

hallo ,
ich denke ich bin hier richtig, 
habe nie was mit denen abgemacht.
habe aber schon zweimal die 49,90 abgebucht bekommen 
beim zweiten mal ist mir der kragen geplatzt habe dort angerufen und storniert was ich da angeblich auch immer bestellt hatte sie sagten alles okay wird gemacht ,das war im dezember 2007 
heute bekomme ich eine zahlungserinnerung ,ich solle den fälligen betrag doch bitte bezahlen sonst würde man das umgehend der schufa mitteilen ,
habe wieder dort angerufen die ersten 5 mal ist keiner ran gegangen dann endlich ,und dort wurde mir gesagt ich hätte das angebot zum lotto spielen letztes jahr august per telefonat angenommen .
und so langsam frage ich mich wie kann das sein  (da in deutschland soooo geprüft wird )das so etwas möglich ist ?!


----------



## Antiscammer (4 Juli 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  ???*



Loki schrieb:


> und so langsam frage ich mich wie kann das sein  (da in deutschland soooo geprüft wird )das so etwas möglich ist ?!



Du glaubst gar nicht, was in diesem unseren geprüften Deutschland noch so alles möglich ist. Da ist Dein Fall beileibe keine Ausnahme.
Beeindrucken muss Dich das jedoch nicht.

Grundsätzlich hat in Deutschland jeder das Recht, eine Forderung zu stellen. Auch wenn sich im Nachhinein herausstellt, dass die Forderung zu Unrecht gestellt wurde, kann ihm das nicht verboten werden.

Vor der Durchsetzung einer ungerechtfertigten Forderung steht aber ein wichtiges Hindernis: der Anbieter muss nachweisen, dass ein wirksamer Vertrag mit dem "Schuldner" existiert.
Daran scheitert es dann in den meisten Fällen.
Kein Vertrag, kein Anspruch. So einfach ist das.

Voraussetzung für des Bestehen eines Vertrags ist immer, dass man etwas wirksam bestellt hat. Dazu ist immer das notwendig, was der Jurist "Willenserklärung" nennt. Das bedeutet, man muss beweisbar gesagt haben: "Ja, ich möchte das Produkt xxx zu den genannten Konditionen yyy bestellen."
Der Forderungssteller muss im Streitfall beweisen, dass es diese Willenserklärung gegeben hat. Kann er das nicht, stinkt er vor Gericht gleich ab.

Daher wird in der Regel auch nicht versucht, eine ungerechtfertigte Forderung vor Gericht durchzusetzen. In den meisten Fällen wird nicht einmal ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid veranlasst. Denn damit entstehen nur Kosten, die der Forderungssteller nicht ersetzt bekommt, wenn die Forderung einfach bestritten wird.

Darauf kommt es derartigen Unternehmen aber meistens auch gar nicht an. Die leben nämlich von denjenigen, die sich von den Mahnschreiben blenden lassen und unnötigerweise auch eine ungerechtfertigte Forderung bezahlen. Das sind in Deutschland erfahrungsgemäß mindestens 10 Prozent.

Was macht man am besten mit solchen Forderungen?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## us.seal (25 Juli 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  ???*

Hey Leute,

Ich habe auch ein Problem zu dem Thema: 

Ich bin vor ca vier Jahren auch so blöd gewesen und habe mich bei gewinnspielen im Internet angemedlet und ahbe auch mal Lotto gespielt bei irgendein Lottoteam wo ich natürlich nichts gewonnen habe. Daraufhin habe ich natürlich dies direkt gekündigt was aber auch nicht so einfach war. Die haben trotz erst wieder probiert abzubuchen usw. Am ende hatte ich doch gewonnen sodas ich seid drei Jahren lediglich mit diesen berühmten Telefonaten zu kämpfen habe wo sie dir lottoreihen oder ähnliches aufdrücken wollen. Mittlerweile bin ich in der Robinson liste eingetragen und habe jetzt nur noch selten einen anruf. Jetzt der Hammer:

Mir wollte eine CS callservicecenter GmbH 69.90 € abbuchen! Zum glück war mein konto nicht gedeckt. Desweiteren ist das ein neues Konto (1 1/2 Jahre alt) Und ich keinen schimmer habe wo die die Bankdaten her haben! 
Ich habe mit der Rechtsabbteilung meiner Bank gesprcohen und die sagen man muß seine Umsätze immer Kontrollieren und bei einer solcher abbuchen das Geld zurückbuchen lassen. Dafür hat man 6 Wochen Zeit. Die bank prüft aber nicht und ist auchnicht dazu verpflichtet zu prüfen ob die jetzt eine schriftliche willenserklärung haben die belegt das man abbuchen darf, deshalb gibt es ja die möglichkeit das geld zurückbuchen zu lassen!

So meine Lieben ich werde dies am Montag zur Anzeige bringen denn das geht mir jetzt wirklich zu weit!!! 

Ich werde dann hier Die Anzeigennummer angeben damit alle die auch Strafanzeige stellen wollen diese mit angegeben können!  


PS Das ist wichtig damit die Justiz auch was macht! Bei einem wird das sonst nur abgeschmettert von wegen die abbuchen war nur ein fehler BZW ein versehen.


Liebe Grüße


----------



## Ramoth (25 Juli 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  ???*

Hallo @ All

auch ich habe auf meinem Konto eine Abbuchung über 69,90 vorgefunden von einer Firma CS Callservicent. GMBH, das war am 23.07.2008. 

Das Geld wurde bzw. wird zurückgebucht eine Mahnung habe ich noch nicht erhalten. Ich habe an nichts Teilgenommen und auch nichts bei der Obskuren Firma bestellt. 

Auch ich ziehe in erwägung zur Polizei zu gehen. Das ist einfach nur eine frechheit noch dazu in der Urlaubzeit wo viele nicht zu Hause sind und auch ihre Kontoauszüge nicht so genau kontrollieren. Die Masche ist der Hammer. 

Ich denke eine Art Sammelklage wäre vielleicht echt mal das richtige.

MfG Ramoth


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Juli 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  ???*



Ramoth schrieb:


> Ich denke eine Art Sammelklage wäre vielleicht echt mal das richtige.



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html


----------



## Ramoth (25 Juli 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  ???*

Na viele Dank für die sofortige Belehrung was glaubst Du wohl warum ich geschrieben habe "Eine Aart Sammelklage".

Aber danke nochmal da muss ich meinen Anwalt nicht schon wieder nerven der wird sich freuen.


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Juli 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  ???*

Da du anscheinend nicht den Unterscheid zwischen Strafrecht und  Zivilrecht kennst, solltest du  deinen Anwalt konsultieren. 

Im Strafrecht wie im Zivilrecht steht jeder erst mal für sich.


----------



## Ramoth (25 Juli 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  ???*

Omg soll ich den Satz des Anstoßes für Dich raus Editieren? Eigentlich dachte ich das dieses Forum und der Threat die richtige Stelle zum Verbreiten ist aber scheinbar iss dem wohl doch nicht so....


----------



## us.seal (26 Juli 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  ???*

Bleibt mal locker Ihr zwei!

Leider bleibt da Die möglichkeit nicht mit einer so genannten Sammelklage, aber das wußte ich schon vorher. Deswegen schreibe ich auch die Anzeigen nummer oder wie auch immer das heist hier rein damit jeder der auch eine Anzeige machen möchte diese mitangeben kann. Das ist Legitim und Sinnvoll wie euch euer Anwalt auch bestätigen wird, denn um so mehr dies tun und immer mehr Anzeigen gegen die gleiche Person (was durch angabe der einzelnen Anzeigen nummern verdeutlicht wird) gestellt werden wird die Justiz aufmerksamer aufgrund des öffentlichen Drucks. Desweiteren bringt das angeben anderer Anzeigen gegen die Gleiche Person der Justiz einen ermittlungsvorteil. Dies wird wirklich so gehandhabt!


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Seal


----------



## Reducal (28 Juli 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  ???*



us.seal schrieb:


> Deswegen schreibe ich auch die Anzeigen nummer oder wie auch immer das heist hier rein damit jeder der auch eine Anzeige machen möchte diese mitangeben kann.


Bitte nicht, da dein Aktenzeichen für einen anderen nichts bringt, außer dass sich womöglich niemand zuständig fühlt, denn:





Captain Picard schrieb:


> Im Strafrecht wie im Zivilrecht steht jeder erst mal für sich.


----------



## us.seal (28 Juli 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  ???*

Omg, Du hast ja gar kein plan oder???? Wenn man das mit angibt und das sollte man schaut die justiz die Fälle an weil Sie einem einem ermittlungsvorteil bringen und wenn sich dann zu viele anzeigen gegen den gleichen richten siehts düster aus. dann kann servicecent.GmbH nichtmehr beahuoten die abbucherei wäre ein versehen. Und wenn Du es immer noch nicht glaubst rufe einen Anwalt im Strafrecht an!

Nochmal zum verdeutlichen: Das gibt man mit an samit die justiz merkt das es viele anzeigen gegen den gleichen gibt. Sonst kann servicecent.GmbhH alles immer ganz locker abschmettern indem Sie behaupten es war ein versehen oder Buchaltungsfehler oder , oder oder,...

Gecheckt???


----------



## Reducal (28 Juli 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  ???*



us.seal schrieb:


> kein plan oder?
> 
> Gecheckt???


....gecheckt, es ist mehr "oder"! Klicke einfach mal auf meine Berufsbezeichnung bei Wikipedia.


----------



## us.seal (28 Juli 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  ???*

Dein Beruf ist ja ganz nett aber dennoch bist du kein Jurist oder ähnliches. Dazu kommt noch das sich im Internet jeder nenen kann was ihm gerade so einfällt 

Ich schreibe lediglich hier nur das was mir von Seitens "Realer Rechtsberatung" gesagt wurde. Zudem habe ich etwas ähnliches in bezug auf Anzeigen schon mal erlebt und es wird so ghandhabt.

Ansonsten kann ich dich nur Fragen:" selbst wenn es nichts bringe würde, so würde es auch keinem schadden!!!"

Danke

CU


----------



## Strietzl (4 August 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Ich habe auch bereits zweimal Bekanntschaft mit dieser Firma machen dürfen. Einmal waren es 49,90 Euro, beim zweiten Mal 69,90 Euro, von zwei unterschiedlichen Konten. Ich hab die jetzt zum zweiten Mal verwarnt und eine Stellungnahme gefordert, ansonsten erstatte ich Anzeige gegen diese dubiose Callcenter.


----------



## Jesse71 (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Moin Moin  Jo so dann bin ich wohl dran mit abzocken habe grad mal meine Umsätze gecheckt und siehe da was ist das denn den Betrag 49,90€ habe ich gleich zurück gebucht. Werde auch auf Post warten denn wenn die das Geld haben wollen werden die sich schon melden. Hier der Auszug:  CS CALLSERVICECENT. GMBH BELEGNUMMER 01649318 SYSTEMTIPP 00502172 03/2005 LETZTE ZAHLUNGSMOEGLICHKEIT VOR GERICHTLICHEM MAHNBESCH EID BEI FRAGEN TEL. 0281 163234 999001  LG Jesse


----------



## biene68 (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
da ich auch soeben mal meinen Kontostand geprüft habe mußte ich folgendes dort lesen.

MVS GMBH BELEGNUMMER 01645844 SYSTEMTIPP 00088110 02/2005LETZTE ZAHLUNGSMOEGLICHKEIT VOR GERICHTLICHEM MAHNBESCHEID BEI FRAGEN TEL. 0281 163234 AUFTRG 35650000 0000216960 TS 05/000 000000000000 L01 

Daraufhin bin ich auch erst auf Eure Seite gestoßen. Da ich vorab eine Rückwärtssuche mit der angegebenen Telefonnummer gemacht habe und nichts gefunden habe.Habe ich dann MVS GmbH gesucht und siehe da :

Lottomaxx 

Werde morgen sofort zur Bank gehen und die Rückbuchung machen.

Dann schauen wir mal ob ich den Post bekomme, weil wenn die unsere Bankdaten haben, werden Sie auch unsere Adressen haben.

Halte Euch auf dem laufenden.

Gruß Biene68


----------



## HolyChrissiHH (19 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

moin moin euch allen,

dieses "Unternehmen" hat sogar ein eigenes Webradio ... da ich nicht weiss, ob ich hier einfach den Link reinsetzen darf, hier der Name Quiz-Beat-Radio.   Ich glaube kaum, daß einer von den Modis/DJs dort weiss, für welche "Firma" sie tätig sind.


----------



## biene68 (19 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

So,
ich war dann heute bei der Bank und habe das Geld zurück buchen lassen.
Habe dort mal nachgefragt wie sowas passieren kann. Bekam als Antwort:
Sie wissen es selber nicht.

So dann warten wir mal aufs Christkind bzw. auf die Mahnung.

Gruß Biene68


----------



## abzocken-nicht-mit-mir (19 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Die haben gestern von meinem Konto 49,90 Euro abgebucht. Die Abbuchung habe ich sofort stornieren lassen und bei der Polizei ein Strafanzeige wegen Überweisungsbetrug (§ 263 StGB) gestellt. Heute morgen kam von denen ein Nachschlag: 20 Euro wegen angeblicher Gebühren, bei der Bank sofort storniert und bei der Polizei nachgereicht.


----------



## HolyChrissiHH (20 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Bezügl. des Webradios bekam ich heute von der Sendeleitung eine Mail zugesandt, in der sich das CS Callservicent GmbH über die negative Presse beschwert, die auf sie abfärben würde, weil andere Firmen solchen "Unfug" treiben würden. Auf Anfrage sende ich gerne diese Mail weiter


----------



## HolyChrissiHH (20 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*



HolyChrissiHH schrieb:


> Bezügl. des Webradios bekam ich heute von der Sendeleitung eine Mail zugesandt, in der sich das CS Callservicent GmbH über die negative Presse beschwert, die auf sie abfärben würde, weil andere Firmen solchen "Unfug" treiben würden. Auf Anfrage sende ich gerne diese Mail weiter



Noch zu erwähnen: Besagte Email wurde mit folgender Anschrift versehen:
___________________________________________________________
Mxxxxx Sxxxxx
-Buchhaltung-

Quick-Tipp International GmbH
Friedenstraße 68
46485 Wesel

Kontakt:
Telefon: +49 (0) 281-163-122
Telefax: +49 (0) 281-163-212

Sitz der Gesellschaft:
Fritz-Reuter-Straße 1a
25761 Büsum

Geschäftsführer: [ edit] 
Amtsgericht Meldorf -- HRB 18 44
________________________________________________________

Gleiche Anschrift und Telefon-Nr. wie CS Callservicent GmbH / CS Call&Service Senter.

Was soll mir das nur sagen?? ich komm nicht drauf :wall:


----------



## Dine (20 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Guten Morgen,

das gibt es ja garnicht, was hier los ist! Auch ich war vorgestern bei der Bank und zog einen Kontoauszug mit der Abbuchung 49,90 Euro, habe mich tierisch drüber aufgeregt bin dann gestern sofort zur Bank und wollte halt diese eine Rückbuchung machen! Ha von vorgestern Abend bis gestern Mittag haben die insgesamt 4 mal bei mir abgebucht! 2 x 49,90 und 2 x 20,00 Euro! Habe natürlich alles zurück gebucht!
Aber wie hier schon geschrieben konnte die Bank mir auch nur sagen das sie keine Ahnung haben wie sowas geht und auf meine Frage ob ich diese Firma sperren kann, sagten die Nein dann wären alle meinen Lastschriften gesperrt und ich müsse halt jedesmal meinen Kontoauszug kontrollieren, ist ja nicht das Thema aber finde es echt Hammer! 
Möchte garnicht wissen wie vielen Leuten das nicht auffällt! 

Wünsche allen schöne Weihnachtstage! 

LG Dine


----------



## Hebster (20 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Guten Morgen alle zusammen,


hatte gestern dann auch Abbuchungen dieser merkwürdigen Firma... 
Vorgester wurde erstmal vorsorglich 20 Euro RLS abgebucht und gestern dann diese 49 Euro wegen Mahnbescheid blabla.
Habe das Geld sofort zurück gehen lassen und bin jetzt echt gespannt was nun kommt...
Hatte so einen Fall vor einigen Jahren schon einmal, da wurden mir zweimal 43 Euro abgebucht  und ich bekam tatsächlich Post,
eine Mahnung an mich und eine an meinen damals zweijährigen Sohn....
Mehr als dieses Schreiben ist damals allerdings nicht passiert und ich denke mal das wird hier auch so sein, wenn man wirklich nichts abgeschlossen hat.

Mich stört an der ganzen Sache extrem, daß Callcenter alle über einen Kamm geschoren werden.
Arbeite  selber in einem, allerdings rufe ich euch nicht an sondern ihr mich, wenn ihr Infos braucht oder Probleme habt mit dem Anbieter.
Durch die ganze  sch**** die irgendein Idiot mit den Daten macht bekommen vorallen die die ehrlich sind richtige Probleme und übelste Sicherheits Vorschriften...

Verfolge dieses Thema schon lange und ich bin imer wieder entsezt welche Maschen die sich so einfallen lassen!!!:wall:


LG


----------



## HolyChrissiHH (20 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Es ist kurz vor Weihnachten - deshalb wird jetzt vermehrt abgebucht *denk*


----------



## biene68 (20 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Huhu,
auch ich habe heute noch mal einen Blick auf mein Konto geworfen und siehe da.  Die haben tatsächlich heute 20,00 Euro Gebühren abgezogen. Also heißt es am Montag wieder zur Bank und Rückbuchung machen.
Werde mich am Montag wieder melden. Werde wohl am Montag auch zur Polizei gehen und Strafanzeige stellen. Aber vorab werde ich nochmal mit dem Filialleiter sprechen, ob man nicht bei der Rückbuchung mehr zurück buchen kann. Denn was die können, können wir doch auch , oder???

Gruß Biene


----------



## HolyChrissiHH (20 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Bei CS Call&Service Center GmbH auf der HP findet man die Rubrik "Referenzen" dort versteckt sich unter anderem die Firma Roobies (Online-Shop) dort im Impressung steht die Firma MVS Marketing Vertriebs & Service GmbH. Alle 3 Firmen haben die identische Anschrift und die FAST identische Telefon-Nr. Desweiteren gibt es noch die Firma Quick-Tipp.de ... Gleiche Anschrift mit Telefon-Nr. wie o.g. Firmen. Meiner Meinung nach ist dort [...] zugange.

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## HolyChrissiHH (20 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Nur zur Verdeutlichmachung:

Anschrift:
Quick-Tipp International GmbH
Fritz-Reuter-Straße 1 a
D - 25761 Büsum 

Geschäftsführer: E..... G..... K.....
Amtsgericht Meldorf, HRB 1844 

Postanschrift / Servicecenter:
Friedenstraße 68, D 46485 Wesel 
Tel.: +49 (0) 281-163-100
Fax: +49 (0) 281-163-163
Internet: http://www.quick-tipp.de]Quick-Tipp
-----------------------------------------------------------
CS Call & Service Center GmbH 
Friedenstrasse 68 
46485 Wesel 
Tel.: +49 (0) 281 16 31 34 
Fax: +49 (0) 281 16 31 68 
[email protected] 
http://www.call-servicecenter.de]Call-Servicecenter

Verantwortlich für die Inhalte: O...... K....... 

Geschäftsführer: S.............. K.............. 
Amtsgericht Duisburg, HRB 11614
-----------------------------------------------------------
MVS Marketing Vertriebs & Service GmbH
Friedenstraße 68
46485 Wesel

Geschäftsführer: J........... K............
Amtsgericht Duisburg, HRB 11610
St-Nr: 130/5947/0604

Telefon: +49 (0) 281-163-131
Telefax: +49 (0) 281-163-133

E-Mail: [email protected]
Internet: http://www.roobies.de
-----------------------------------------------------

Es scheint zu sein, daß alle Firmen in Familienbetrieb sind. Nur die Ruf-Nr. sind variabel. Euch allen trotzdem noch ein schönes Wochenende und einen schönen 4. Advent


----------



## Jesse71 (21 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Moin Moin  Eine dreistigkeit seines gleichen man man werde Morgen zur Polizei gehen und dort >Anzeige erstatten und dann meine Bank informieren. Die haben wieder Versucht Geld zu Buchen und zwar 20€. Alles W...er


----------



## vx22 (21 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

mir wurde auch was von dieser cs call & service gmbh abgebucht....
einmal 20 euro verw-zweck:gebühren und kosten

und einmal 49,90 verw-zweck:letzte zahlungsmöglichkeit vor gerichtlichem mahnbescheid......

:scherzkeks:


----------



## ubi75 (22 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Mir wurden heute auch von CS CALL & SERVICE CENTER GMBH erst 20,- Euro abgebucht und dann noch mal 49,90 Euro. Hab meiner Bank sofort eine Nachricht geschickt, das die Beträge zurückgebucht werden.


----------



## biene68 (22 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

So habe dann heute den Betrag von 20,00 Euro wieder zurück buchen lassen. Habe dann nochmal gefragt ob ich von denen Ihr Konto nicht auch Geld abbbuchen kann, die Nr. sind ja uaf dem Auszug zu sehen. ANtwort: NEIN.
Als ich dann erwähnte das ich ANzeige erstatten werde, schaute die Tante bei der Bank mich ganz entsetzt an, als wenn Sie die ANzeige kriegen würde. Nun ja, schauen wir mal was sich noch so ergibt.


PS: 
An alle die eine ANzeige gemacht haben. Habt Ihr schon was gehört davon???

Gruß Biene68


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*



biene68 schrieb:


> Als ich dann erwähnte das ich ANzeige erstatten werde, schaute die Tante bei der Bank mich ganz entsetzt an,


Die "Tanten" ( und  "Onkels ) in den Banken sind selten voll über dubiose Geldgeschäfte/transaktionen  informiert. Beim Ausfüllen von Formularen sind sie oft hilfreich...


----------



## McQueen81 (23 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Hab heute auch von der MVS 69,90 abgezogen bekommen(Ich kenn die Firma noch nicht mal)die [ edit] ..war total geschockt...bin Studentin und hab daher nur wenig Geld zur Verfügung...dann hab ich auf die Systemtippnummer geschaut und festgestellt, dass man mir vor fast 4 Jahren schon mal unter der selben Nummer aber diesmal unter dem Namen Quick-Tipp Int. Vertr. Gmbh Geld abgezogen hat...die wird man wohl nie los????:wall: und in 10 Jahren ziehen die mir dann 200 Euro ab......


----------



## pekruese (23 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Hallo biene68, 
wie schaut es aus bei Dir ?? Hast Du das Geld schon zurückgebucht.  

Diesen Dienst werde ich heute auch tätigen müssen. Habe vorhin auf mein Konto geschaut und es wurden auch 49,90 zzgl. 20,-- Euro Rücklastschriftgebühr abgebucht. Schau mal ins weite www. Da findet man so einiges über MVS. einfach nur googel´n. Wir sind also keine Einzelfälle, es müssen auch eine Anzeigen gegen die Firma Fluxx etc laufen. Ich kannte das Unternehmen vorher nicht, aber jetzt nach dem Blick auf mein Konto. 
Mit dem Vermerk letzte Chance vor gerichtlichem Mahnbescheid, lach. 
Kenne weder das Unternehmen, noch eine Mahnung etc. Ja ich bin um 8 Uhr bei der Bank und hole mir die Euro´s zurück. Angeblich noch der Vermerk 12/2005. Das sind 3 Jahre, die haben offensichtlich den Knall noch nicht gehört. Jeder intelligente Firma würde nicht 3 Jahre später das Geld abbuchen, geschweige noch nicht mahnen. 

Aber wenn Du in google schaust, wir sind bei diesem Unternehmen keine Einzelfälle. Selbst MVS, Fluxx, Lottomaxx und wie sie alle heissen. Das ist offensichtlich alles ein Eimer. Halt mich auf dem laufenden, oki !!


----------



## HolyChrissiHH (23 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Moin Moin euch allen, habe mir die Mail mal kopiert und hier reingesetzt, die man einem Freund von mir schickte. Der machte mich erst darauf aufmerksam, um was für eine Firma (Firmen) es sich handelt. Wie schon mal erwähnt, besitzt die Firma auch ein WebRadio. Hier die Mail der Sendeleitung an einen Freund, abgesandt von besagter Firma. Man achte bitte auf die Anschrift und Telefon-Nr.!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


> Hallo Herr Lxxxxxxxxxx,
> 
> ich habe heute Ihre Mail bekommen wo sich sich über unsere Firma nicht grade nett äußern.
> 
> ...


___________________________


----------



## abzocken-nicht-mit-mir (23 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*



biene68 schrieb:


> ...Aber vorab werde ich nochmal mit dem Filialleiter sprechen, ob man nicht bei der Rückbuchung mehr zurück buchen kann.


Ist nicht Dein Ernst, oder? 


biene68 schrieb:


> So habe dann heute den Betrag von 20,00 Euro wieder zurück buchen lassen. Habe dann nochmal gefragt ob ich von denen Ihr Konto nicht auch Geld abbbuchen kann, die Nr. sind ja uaf dem Auszug zu sehen. ANtwort: NEIN.


Dazu müsstest Du Deiner Bank eine rechtsgültige Einzugsermächtigung vorlegen.
Umgekehrt könnten böse Zungen behaupten, daß solche [.........] Einzugsermächtigungen fälschen, da Banken nicht deren Rechtsgültigkeit prüfen (Manko in der deutschen Gesetzgebung).


biene68 schrieb:


> Als ich dann erwähnte das ich ANzeige erstatten werde, schaute die Tante bei der Bank mich ganz entsetzt an, als wenn Sie die ANzeige kriegen würde. Nun ja, schauen wir mal was sich noch so ergibt.


Wieso? Bekommt die Bank die Anzeige oder wer? Irgandwas hat die Banktante nicht kapiert! Meine Banksachbearbeiterin findet meinen Gang zur Polizei voll OK, und sie kennt den § 263 StGB (Überweisungsbetrug) genau.


----------



## webwatcher (23 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*



abzocken-nicht-mit-mir schrieb:


> Dazu müsstest Du Deiner Bank eine rechtsgültige Einzugsermächtigung vorlegen.]


Das stimmt nicht. Die Banken scheren sich einen Teufel um Einzugsermächtigungen. 
Alle Lastschriften  der Nutzlosanbieter erfolgen  ohne  Einzugsermächtigung. 
Nur wegen dieser weltweit einmaligen Zugriffsmöglichkeit auf  fremde Konten ist diese 
freche Selbstbedienung überhaupt möglich.
Daher gilt aber auch nicht das sechs Wochenfristmärchen  für die Rückbuchung 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...rruf-von-lastschriften-die-6-wochen-maer.html


----------



## biene68 (23 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Tach zusammen.

So habe heute mal  wieder auf  meinem Konto nachgesehen und siehe da, alles bestens. Fragt sich nur wie lange:unzufrieden:

Ein Vorteil hatten die Rückbuchungen ja. 
Ich habe 5 cent Zinsen bekommen von meiner Bank.

Bei der Polizei war ich aber noch nicht:unzufrieden: Wird wohl meine erste Tat sein im Jahre 2009, schauen wir mal was bis dahin noch passiert:cry:

Wünsche Euch allen ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2009 .

Gruß Biene68:-D


----------



## Marco (24 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*



biene68 schrieb:


> Ein Vorteil hatten die Rückbuchungen ja.
> Ich habe 5 cent Zinsen bekommen von meiner Bank.



Blödsinn, da die Rückbuchung die gleiche Wertstellung hat, wie die Lastschrift. Es kann auch keine Zinsen geben.



> Bei der Polizei war ich aber noch nicht:unzufrieden: Wird wohl meine erste Tat sein im Jahre 2009, schauen wir mal was bis dahin noch passiert:cry:



Na denn...

Schönes Fest

Gruß Marco


----------



## biene68 (24 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*



Marco schrieb:


> Blödsinn, da die Rückbuchung die gleiche Wertstellung hat, wie die Lastschrift. Es kann auch keine Zinsen geben.



Weiß zwar nicht wie Du sagen kannst  NEIN gibt es nicht , deswegen habe ich Dir mal die Zeile kopiert, von meinem Auszug und das ganze habe ich bei der zweiten Buchung mit ganze 3 cent bekommen.

ZINSEN AUS WIDERRUF IHRER  LASTSCHRIFT VOM 18.12.2008                  0,02 EUR
So nun wünsch ich Euch allen ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest.

Gruß Biene68


----------



## wahlhesse (24 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Wenn das Konto in Soll war, werden evtl. aufgelaufene Zinsen logischerweise zurückgezahlt. Oder alternativ bei Guthabenverzinsung. Ist aber eh nur eine virtuelle Geschichte, da Zinsen normalerweise nur beim Vierteljahresabschluss berechnet werden.


----------



## sascha2976 (27 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

hallo an euch alle....
hab genau das gleiche problem mit dem verein...ich hab grad auf mein kontosauszug geschaut und bin halb vom stuhl gerutscht als ich auf meinem auszug gesehen habe das mir die gesellschaft von der ich noch nie etwas gehört und gesehen habe , 49 euro +20 euro gebühren mit genau dem gleichen vermerk von meinem konto abgebucht hat..
werde mir das geld auch gleich am montag wieder zurück buchen lassen...hoffe ja nur das wirklich nichts drauf zurück kommt und man dadurch dann richtig ärger hat...irgendwie weiss ich aber sont nicht wie man sich am besten dagegen wehren und schützen kann....
mfg.....
sascha


> CS CALLSERVICECENT. GMBH
> BELEGNUMMER 01660315
> LOTTOMAXX 00603238 04/2006
> LETZTE ZAHLUNGSMOEGLICHKEIT
> ...


----------



## HolyChrissiHH (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Erst einmal Guten Morgen an euch alle. Ich hoffe, ihr habt euch das Weihnachtsfest nicht von dieser Firma vermiesen lassen.

Die Buchhalterin dieser Firma behauptet weiterhin, dass alles seine Richtigkeit hat. Weiterhin werden jetzt Freunde von mir per Mail bedroht bezüglich des Links zu diesem Forum. In diesen Mails wird jetzt gedroht, die Internetpolizei einzuschalten. 

Ich denke mir jetzt meinen Teil bezügl. eines Unternehmens, dass zu solchen Strohhalmen greifen muss.

Euch allen noch einen schönen Tag, ich werde weiterhin hier fleissig mitlesen.


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*



HolyChrissiHH schrieb:


> In diesen Mails wird jetzt gedroht, die Internetpolizei einzuschalten.


Ob die das hier meinen  
Schlusslicht: Helfen Sie der Internet-Polizei! | tagesschau.de

oder  von der Zukunft phantasieren?
heise online - 02.09.08 - Frankreich für "internationale Internetpolizei"


----------



## HolyChrissiHH (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Ich weiss nicht, was besagte Leute darunter verstehen *lach*


----------



## HolyChrissiHH (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Nach Rücksprache mit dem Mail-Empfänger werde ich hier mal die Email reinsetzen, damit ihr mal sehen könnt, WAS dieses für eine Firma + deren Hintergrund ist. An den Admin: bitte nicht löschen -danke-
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
----- Original Message ----- 
From: _name bekannt_
To: _name bekannt _

_[Mail ohne erkennbaren Sinn entfernt. (bh)]_

P.S. Ansonnsten können sie mich noch ganz anders kennen lernen alle schwach 
im Kopf 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## spacereiner (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*



> Nach Rücksprache mit dem Mail-Empfänger


 
Also ich würde mich schämen so etwas da hin zu schicken.Der Text enthält Rechrschreibfehler OHNE ENDE

Von der furchtbaren Grammatik und den fehlenden Satzzeichen mal ganz abgesehen
 Ausserdem interessiert das da niemanden weil den Mist erst garkeiner liest
Ich hab mich jetzt vier mal durch den Text gequält und immer noch nicht verstanden worum es da geht


----------



## wahlhesse (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Mal die bescheidene Frage, wer hat denn die Mail geschrieben? Etwa CS oder wer? Weil der Inhalt ist zu konfus um klar zu sehen worum es geht. :scherzkeks:

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## HolyChrissiHH (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Absender der Mail ist wohl eine Freundin der Buchhalterin von CS ...weiss der Geier - ich kenne diese Dame nicht ... wohl aber den Empfänger ... ich musste 7x lesen und habe auch den Sinn bis jetzt nicht verstanden ... Als Verfasser so einer Mail würde ich mich auch schämen, so etwas zusammenzubasteln


----------



## bernhard (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*



HolyChrissiHH schrieb:


> habe auch den Sinn bis jetzt nicht verstanden


Dann kann der Müll auch raus. Bitte unverständliches Zeug nicht im Forum abkippen. Danke.


----------



## salino (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Bei Durchsicht meines Kontoauszuges vom *25. Dezembe*r durfte auch ich feststellen, dass mir unter Hinweis auf "*Systemtipp*" und als angeblich "*letzte Zahlungsmöglichkeit vor gerichtlichem Mahnbescheid*" insg. 69,- Gebühren und Kosten abgebucht wurden, ohne dass ich jemals etwas mit der ehrenwerten MVS GmbH oder MVS Marketing zu tun gehabt hätte. Seltsamerweise findet sich auch bei mir die *TEL. 0281 163234
*
Wer ein wenig herumgoogelt wird feststellen, dass die MVS GmbH / MVS Marketing anscheinend sich *seit 2005* mit diesen überaus seriösen Abbuchungspraktiken Freunde macht.

Ich werde erst am Montag mein Geld zurückbuchen können, habe aber bereits gestern abend *Anzeige erstattet.* Wer ebenfalls Opfer von MVS GmbH / MVS Marketing und Consorten geworden ist und in Hamburg wohnt, kann sich auf der offiziellen Website der Stadt beim *"Hamburg Service"* registrieren und *online Anzeige erstatten.* Wahrscheinlich geht das auch in anderen Großstädten.

Dies erspart einem bei all dem Ärger wenigstens den lästigen Weg zum Polizeirevier. .. und erleichtert es einem doch sehr, auf diese eigenartigen Deschäftspraktiken angemessen zu reagieren.


----------



## katzenjens (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Hallo,

mich würde mal interessieren, wie Polizei / Staatsanwaltschaft auf die Anzeigen reagieren wird. Bisher habe ich von der Seite nur gehört, dass wenn man zurückgebucht hat, kein weiterer Schaden entstanden ist und somit keine Straftat besteht. Und wenn dann vielleicht auch noch die abbuchende Firma zu Protokoll gibt, sie handele im Auftrag einer Dritten Firma, verpufft alles im Nirwana :wall:.

Wenn ich jedoch Ladendiebstahl begehe und erwischt werde, gibts ne Anzeige. Trotz dass ja kein Schaden entstanden ist, da ich den Artikel wieder rausrücken muss. Selbst wenn ich sagen würde, der Typ vor der Tür hat mich gebeten, für ihn die Tat zu begehen.
Verkehrte Welt.

Ich sehe zwischen beiden Szenarien keinen Unterschied.

Leute, welche ihr Konto nicht permanent im Blick haben, bemerken vielleicht nichteinmal, dass unrechtmässig Geld abgebucht wurde. Das zusammen mit dem 6-Wochen-Märchen der Banken... und ratzfatz hat man ohne Mühe hohe Beträge "erwirtschaftet".

Im Zusammenhang mit den letzten Datenskandalen wird mir so langsam mulmig.

Allerdings freue ich mich schon darauf, wenn jemand unrechtmässig von meinem Konto abbucht :scherzkeks:.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Betrügerjaeger (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Diese ganze Geschichte ist jetzt was man bei Bundeskriminalamt anzeigen sollte.
Gruß
Kurt


----------



## Heiko (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Oder beim FBI. Oder bei der CIA.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Heiko, mach keine Witze! Die richtige Stelle wäre die FTC - oder der Generalstaatsanwalt von Florida 
Fakt ist: Das BKA kümmert sich um den Scheiß nicht - und das ist völlig richtig, weil die anderes zu tun haben. 
Blöd nur: In Deutschland kümmert sich irgendwie gar niemand darum, das ist ein Unterschied zu den USA.

Und noch was: Ungerechtfertigte Abbuchungen interessieren schon manchmal die Behörden - nur: was dabei rumkommt, erfährt keine alte Sau.


----------



## Betrügerjaeger (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Solche Firmen gehen dann irgendwann  in den Keller, danach tauchen die mit andern Dubiosen Namen wieder auf.
Es gibt derartige Firmen noch weitere, wenn man z. B. Akte 08/09 in Sat 1 oder Stern TV  in RTL anguckt.
Dort wird manchmal über solche Firmen berichtet, vorausgesetzt, das die Fälle für die TV-Sender intressant genug sind.


----------



## heiz (29 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*



> Bei Durchsicht meines Kontoauszuges vom *25. Dezembe*r durfte auch ich feststellen, dass mir unter Hinweis auf "*Systemtipp*" und als angeblich "*letzte Zahlungsmöglichkeit vor gerichtlichem Mahnbescheid*" insg. 69,- Gebühren und Kosten abgebucht wurden, ohne dass ich jemals etwas mit der ehrenwerten MVS GmbH oder MVS Marketing zu tun gehabt hätte. Seltsamerweise findet sich auch bei mir die *TEL. 0281 163234*




mir is am 23.12 genau das selbe passiert, bei mir hat die firma auf die sich der thread bezieht die summe abgebucht !

die telefonnummer is aber die selbe wie im Zitat oben.

ich schließe mal daraus, das sich hinter MVS gmbh und cs callservice die selben personen befinden 

ich bin dann mal zur sparki zurückbuchen lassen...


----------



## Betrügerjaeger (29 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Mal die bescheidene Frage, wer hat denn die Mail geschrieben? Etwa CS oder wer? Weil der Inhalt ist zu konfus um klar zu sehen worum es geht. :scherzkeks:
> 
> LG
> wahlhesse




Die besagte Mail hab ich bekommen von einen Mitarbeiter oder Handlanger von der Firma/Webradio, die war aber so Merkwürdige geschrieben worden, das man da einige Schlüsse draus ziehen kann.
Welch Geistes Kind die in Wirklichkeit sind.
Hab heute auch wegen diesen ganzen Mißt den diese Firma verzapft hat, und auch auf dieses Forum hier verwiesen habe in der Antwort- Mail, Drohanrufe bekommen von Nummer mit Unbekannter Anzeige ich solle doch besser hier nix mehr schreiben, ansonsten würde man mir ein Besuch abstatten hier zu Hause.
Nu wird das ganze doch so langsam etwas zu haarig.


----------



## soulpower (29 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Hallo Zusammen,

erstmal wollte ich mich für Eure Darstellungen bedanken.
Da ich selber vor ein paar Minuten bemerkte, dass besagte Firma sich auch an meinem Konto bedient hat.
Da ich hier dann nachlesen konnte, dass es sich um eine [ edit] firma handelt, habe ich sofort meine Bank angewiesen, die Beträge ( derer 2 ) wieder zurück zu buchen.
Bei einer Buchung wurde eine Belegnummer aufgeführt und das es sich um LOTTOMAXX handel... und es war ebenso von " letzte Zahlungsmoeglichkeit vor gerichtlichem Mahnbescheid" die Rede, wie auch die übereinstimmende Telefonnummer. Dieser Betrag belief sich über 49,90 Euro. Der zweite Betrag war einfach als RLS Gebuehr und Kosten von 20 Euro ausgewiesen.

Habt Ihr denn bei der Polizei eine Anzeige erstattet ? Wenn ich es richtig verfolgt habe, dann hat es wohl nicht jeder gemacht, da es sich anscheinend aufgrund der niedrigen Priorität der Bearbeitung bei der Polizei dieser Fälle man wohl nicht mit einem Ergebnis rechnen kann...:wall:

Aufjedenfall danke ich Euch erstmal !:-p

Grüße, soulpower


----------



## Betrügerjaeger (29 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

[noparse]Hier wieder so eine Email von der Besagten Firma bzw Handlanger:

----- Original Message -----  *From:* ************************<- Mittlerweile der Absender Bekannt 
*To:* ****************************<---meine Email-Adresse 
*Sent:* Monday, December 29, 2008 4:58 PM
*Subject:* die gerüchte sollen das gegenteil beweisendas sie nicht ihr  konto gegeben haben <------------- hier wird das was hier im Forum steht alles als Gerüchte hingestellt.




[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ich muss gar nicht das  gegenteil beweisen Gerüchte sind schnell in die welt gesetzt, wenn einer  schreibt die haben mir was vom konto abgebucht können das nur wenn die jenigen  ihre eigne kontonummer preis geben So das ist meine Ansicht und die Gerüchte  sollen endlich mal ein ende haben dennoch möchte ich mit sollchjen mails nicht  mehr belästigt werden auch wenn mein Deutsch nicht das beste ist bin ich nicht  gleich dumm das mal gleich voraus ok, und ich möchte auch das sie die anderen  damit unterlassen mit solch belästigungs mail das ist kein beweis was sie da  schreiben sollen mir beweisen das sie nicht ihre konto nummer angegeben haben  das ist nerfend.

Mit freundlichen gruß:
 ********************
[/FONT]  *AOL eMail auf Ihrem Handy!*Ab sofort können Sie auch unterwegs Ihre AOL  email abrufen. Registrieren Sie sich jetzt kostenlos.



[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Diese besagte Mail ( kommt von ein AOL-Server) bezieht sich auf meine Antwortmail die vorher so Unverständlich erstellt worden ist. das läßt den Schluss zu, das hier mit verschiedenen Namen und Emailabsender hantiert wird nur um diese Besagte Firma in ein Grünes Licht zu stellen.
Hier wird auch auf die einzelnen User in diesen Forum hingewiesen sie alle als Lügner hinzustellen den die User die hier schreiben sollen laut dieser Mail beweisen, das sie Ihre Kontonummer nicht angegeben haben sollen.

Also liebe User hier in diesen Forum diese Firma bzw Handlanger derer wollen von Euch Bewiesen haben, das Sie alle Ihre Bankverbindungen nicht angegeben haben, ansonsten werden Sie alle von denen als Lügner hingestellt was für eine Ironie zum Jahrende, also ein Hallelulja  zum illegalen Abbuchungsverfahren.
Das Forum wird hier als sogenanntes Gerüchteforum hingestellt von denen.
Was ist Legal???????? Was kommt als nächstes?
Anscheint lesen diese Leute schon ganz genau hier mit, mein Emailpostfach ist voll von diesen Mails von denen, ebendso was ich vorher schon geschrieben hatte diese Ominösen Anrufe die ich seitdem ich auf dieses Forum aufmerksam gemacht habe aber jedesmal mit Unterdrückte Rufnummer.
Hier hat man anscheint alleine wegen der Tatsache das hier illegale Sachen gemacht werden von dieser Firma die ja mehrere Namen hat und immer dieselbe Anschrift  besitzt [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]keinerlei Rechtliche Handhabe[/FONT] dagegen vorzugehen da man mit der Unerfahrenheit der User rechnet die hier schreiben.
mein Tip am besten so schnell wie möglich ein Rechtsanwalt einschalten, der schon mehrfach gegen solche Firmen erfolgreich vorgegangen ist. da kann ich alleine schon 3 aufzählen, die sich schon mit dieser Firma und einer Tochterfirma davon befasst haben man braucht da nur an Megadownload erinnern da gab es die gleiche Vorgehensweise wie hier.
Mein Rechtsanwalt ist gegen dieser Firma schon erfolgreich vorgegangen so das ich meine Abbuchungsgelder zurückbekommen hatte von der Megadownload die hier genau die gleiche vorgehensweise an den Tag legt wie diese CS Firma.
Ansonsten wünsche ich allen Usern hier gutes Gelingen ggen dieser machenschaften dieser Abzockerfirmen egal wie sie alle heißen. Ob CS Cals****** oder Megad****** oder andere.

Gruß aus Siegen und guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2009

Kurt
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT][/noparse]


----------



## biene68 (29 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Beweisen, die haben doch echt ein anne Birne. 
Warten wir mal ab, was noch kommt. Werde mich im neuen Jahr mal von einem Anwalt beraten lassen.

Wünsche Euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2009.

Gruß Biene68


----------



## heiz (29 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

ich werd mal die hausordnung heraussuchen und denen mal nen besuch abstatten ^^

bei mir gings wohl um ne rechnung von 02/06, also mal ehrlich wenn ein geld fordert kommt er damit nich 2 jahre später an und schon garnich ohne mahnung... tztz die sind doch nur auf dumfang aus 


so long und guten rutsch


----------



## spacereiner (29 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*



> Ich muss gar nicht das gegenteil beweisen Gerüchte sind schnell in die welt gesetzt, wenn einer schreibt die haben mir was vom konto abgebucht können das nur wenn die jenigen ihre eigne kontonummer preis geben So das ist meine Ansicht und die Gerüchte sollen endlich mal ein ende haben dennoch möchte ich mit sollchjen mails nicht mehr belästigt werden auch wenn mein Deutsch nicht das beste ist bin ich nicht gleich dumm das mal gleich voraus okund ich möchte auch das sie die anderen damit unterlassen mit solch belästigungs mail das ist kein beweis was sie da schreiben sollen mir beweisen das sie nicht ihre konto nummer angegeben haben das ist nerfend


 
Wer hat die Mail denn an wen geschrieben?Das ist nur wirres Zeug was da steht.Ohne Satzzeichen,Absätze und Schreibfehler ohne Ende

Kommt das vom Support?Na dann gute Nacht


----------



## Betrügerjaeger (29 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*



spacereiner schrieb:


> Wer hat die Mail denn an wen geschrieben?Das ist nur wirres Zeug was da steht.Ohne Satzzeichen,Absätze und Schreibfehler ohne Ende
> 
> Kommt das vom Support?Na dann gute Nacht




Diese Mail wurde von ein Handlanger oder Ähnliches geschrieben die Originalmail hab ich noch gespeichert.
Möchte aber mal was anderes loswerden hier hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht bei der Verbraucherzentrala Hamburg nachzusehen und da besteht schon länger eine Liste von solchen Abzockerfirmen.
Da ist übrigens auch der alte Bekannte CS Calservicecent aufgeführt.
Private Webseite
Hier hab ich mal alle die ich zur zeit auf der Liste gefundenen Firmen aufgelistet die Seiten davon sind sehr lang will die bei gelegenheit mal die komplette datei da auf der Webseite zum Runterladen drauftun sind mehrere DinA 4 Seiten vorhanden die man einscannen kann.
Gruß
Kurt


----------



## Betrügerjaeger (29 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Sorry Verbraucherzentrale sollte das heißen


----------



## Betrügerjaeger (30 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Ich hab da was gefunden was vieleicht für viele Intressant ist hier:

_[Vollzitat von einer fremden Quelle entfernt. Hinweis: Im Wiederholungsfall sperren wir das Benutzerkonto.
Wir bitten dringlich um Einhaltung der Nutzungsbedingungen und des geltenden Rechts. Danke. (bh)]_

Quelle: MEIN-RECHT-IM-NETZ.DE | BLOG



Ich bitte diese Information die Wichtig erscheint für die User hier nicht zu Löschen, da es eine Information ist, die auch die Forenbetreiber angeht wenn diese sich mit Computerbetrug befassen.
Auf der entsprechenden Webseite wird man auch Fündig was andere Internetrechtlichen Dinge betrifft.
Mit Grüßen
Kurt


----------



## Betrügerjaeger (30 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*



Betrügerjaeger schrieb:


> Ich hab da was gefunden was vieleicht für viele Intressant ist hier:
> 
> _[Vollzitat von einer fremden Quelle entfernt. Hinweis: Im Wiederholungsfall sperren wir das Benutzerkonto.
> Wir bitten dringlich um Einhaltung der Nutzungsbedingungen und des geltenden Rechts. Danke. (bh)]_
> ...


  Anscheint wird es hier nicht gern gesehen, das man hier auf das Internetrecht hinweißt.
daher werd ich mir Überlegen ob ich mich hier wieder Abmelde.
Finde es schon sehr komisch das hier so stark zensiert wird, zumal ja hier auf alles hingewiesen wird was Computer bzw Internetbetrug betrifft.
Da brauch man keine Threads hier zu eröffnen. 
Ich wünsche allen ein Gesegnets Neues jahr 2009

Kurt


----------



## bernhard (30 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Wir achten die Rechte Dritter. Fremder Content unterliegt aus guten Gründen rechtlichem Schutz. Vollzitate verletzen Rechte Dritter. So einfach ist das.

Wer die rechtlichen Grundlagen der Äußerungen in Foren nicht begreifen kann, sollte hier, aber auch anderswo, nicht weiter schreiben.


----------



## Aruun (30 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Habe mit der besagten Firma seit längerer Zeit Probleme. Es erfolgen mitunter pro Monat bis zu 4 abbuchungen von meinem Kto, die ich jedesmal stornieren muss. Die auf der Abbuchung angegebenen Telefonnummer 





> BEI FRAGEN TEL. 0281 163234


, ist entweder besetzt oder es meldet sich keiner. Habe jetzt auch die Androhung eines Mahnbescheids von dieser FA erhalten.
Mir ist unklar, wie solche Firmen an Bankdaten kommen. Sollte wirklich ein Mahnbescheid kommen, so werde ich gegen diesen Einspruch einlegen, und evtl. gegen die FA einen Strafantrag stellen.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen die einem helfen ???

Mfg Aruun :wall:


----------



## salino (30 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Liebe Leute,
heute morgen habe ich mich über diese Mail gefreut:

*... " Hallo Frau xxxxx, 

vielen Dank für die Kopie des Kontoauszuges. Ihre Strafanzeige wird zuständigkeitshalber an die Kripo Wesel, Herzogenring 36, 46483 Wesel, Tel. 0281/107-**** abgegeben. 

Dort läuft bereits ein Sammelverfahren gegen die MVS GmbH."...

*Also:keine wervolle Lebenszeit mit Widersprüchen, Briefen, Anrufen, etc. vergeuden.

*- Geld rückbuchen
- Anzeige erstatten*

Die Herrschaften werden schon bekommen, was Ihnen zusteht.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich euch allen einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## KatzenHai (30 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Nur mal so für alle, die sich unwohl fühlen - die bekommen von ihrer Bank jedes Mal Rücklastkosten aufgebrummt, wenn jemand die Abbuchung widerruft. Meistens sind das 6-8 €.

Das summiert sich also auch. Anscheinend noch nicht genug, aber immerhin.


----------



## Aruun (30 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Hast du eventuell ein Aktenzeichen, auf das man sich bei der Anzeige berufen kann???

Mfg Aruun


----------



## Reducal (30 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  ???*



Aruun schrieb:


> Hast du eventuell ein Aktenzeichen, auf das man sich bei der Anzeige berufen kann???


Vergiss es, jeder steht bei so einer Strafanzeige als "Geschädigter" erstmal für sich allein, wenn er nicht aus Wesel stammt. Wenn schon Anzeige, dann mit einem Hinweis hier hin:http://www.polizei-nrw.de/wesel/Start/ weil:





Captain Picard schrieb:


> CS Call & Service Center GmbH
> Friedenstraße 68
> 46485 Wesel


Die werden den Sachverhalt dann schon klären (_oder auch nicht!_)


----------



## dvill (30 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Sachen gibt's: Print :: professional web solutions :: Logo, Gestaltung, Flyer, Visitenkarte, Briefbogen, Print


----------



## ecki100 (31 Dezember 2008)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Für alle Ineterssierten,

bei der Kripo Wesel, Herr [.........]

Anzeige erstatten.


----------



## rainernord (2 Januar 2009)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Hallo
Ich habe auch 2 Abbuchungen von dewr Firma erhalten. Hab jetzt auch schon einige Seiten in diesem Forum gelesen. Hab aber immernoch die Frage? Gibt es hier eine Musterstrafanzeige für solche Fälle ?

Rainer


----------



## ecki100 (2 Januar 2009)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Es gibt keine "Musteranzeigen". Ganz einfach die Kripo in Wesel anrufen und nach Herrn [......] fragen


----------



## spacereiner (2 Januar 2009)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*



> Gibt es hier eine Musterstrafanzeige für solche Fälle


 
Das macht der Polizeibeamte alles auf der Wache.Du musst erzählen und er schreibt
Mehr nicht


----------



## KleineZicke0 (2 Januar 2009)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Hallo 
Dine genauso wie du hatte ich das auch 2x49,90€ und 2x20€ haben die mir vom Konto abgebucht aber am 30.12.08 ich habe auch alles zurück buchen lassen. Bei mir stand als Verwendungszweck letzte abbuchung vor dem eidsp. oder so .nicht normal sowas ich habe noch nie was von den brieflich oder so gehört

LG Tatjana


----------



## DerBen (4 Januar 2009)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Hallo,

meiner Frau wurden auch Eur. 20,- und 49,90 abgebucht, ohne irgend etwas abgeschlossen zu haben. Die Beträge haben wir zurückbuchen lassen und warten darauf, die Beträge noch einmal zurück zu buchen oder gar einen Mahnbescheid bekommen. Dann können wir aktiv werden, was der Firma sicherlich nicht wirklich passen wird.

Es wird direkt im Verwendungszweck versucht den Nicht-Kunden einzuschüchtern. Ein sicheres Indiz für nicht ganz taufrische Unternehmen.

Insofern machen wir uns keinerlei Gedanken und lassen uns überraschen, ob da nun noch etwas kommt oder nicht. 

LG
Ben


----------



## effes (8 Januar 2009)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Hallo,
auch meine Frau ist denen zum Opfer gefallen.

Angeblich hat sie im Jahre!!!!2007!!!!die telefonische zusage gegeben an einem Lottogewinnspiel von Lotto Mäxx teilzunehmen.
Jedoch haben wir nie was schriftliches von besagter Firma erhalten.
Abgebucht wurden im Jahr 2007 55€ welche wir zurück gebucht haben(nichts mehr von denen gehört bzw.gelesen).
Anfang 2008 war es wieder soweit.Wieder wurden 55€ abgebucht,welche wir auch diesmal wieder zurück gebucht haben.
Gestern haben sie es erneut abgebucht mit dem schon bekannten Hinweis (*letzte Zahlungsmöglichkeit vor gerichtlichem Mahnbescheid*").
Habe darauf hin mal dort angerufen und nach ungefähr 30mal Klingeln auch mit einer Dame gesprochen(akzentfreies Deutsch),die meinte,das wir die Unterlagen zugeschickt bekommen hätten und ja 14.Tage Zeit gehabt hätten Widerspruch einzulegen.Als ich dann um eine Kopie gebeten habe die sie mir zuschicken sollte wurde das Gespräch mit einem Mal beendet.
Was soll ich nun davon halten???
Habe dann heute zum nun mehr 3.ten mal alles zurückgebucht.
Bin mal gespannt wie es weiter geht.
Gruß effes


----------



## webwatcher (8 Januar 2009)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*



effes schrieb:


> Habe dann heute zum nun mehr 3.ten mal alles zurückgebucht.



kostet die ganz hübsche Rücklastgebühren, ( zwischen 10-25 € )wenigstens eine gewisse Genugtuung





effes schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wie es weiter geht.



Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.


----------



## Krümelmonster (8 Januar 2009)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Bei mir haben die heute 55 Euro abgebucht.

Nachdem ich jedoch schon seit 2-3 Jahren nur bei einem Auktionshaus das Lastschriftverfahren habe (geht leider nicht anders!) und sonst alles selber überweise, habe ich das Geld sofort zurückgebucht.

Ich habe als erstes die Adresse der Bank herausgesucht. Denen werde ich schreiben und auf freundliche Weise hinweisen, das ihr Kunde ... ist.

Ich würde gerne auch Anzeige erstatten, bin aber nicht ganz sicher, ob das ohne Adresse geht. 

Hat jemand der Anzeigenden die ganze Adresse der Fa. gebraucht oder reichte der Name auf dem Kontoauszug?

Grüße

Krümelmonster


----------



## recherche09 (9 Januar 2009)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Hallo liebe Forumsmitglieder,

ich recherchiere derzeit für den MDR über die Firma MSV und ihre Machenschaften. Wir suchen dringend Geschädigte, die uns von ihren Erfahrungen mit dieser Firma berichten können. 

  Inzwischen verfahren die seit 6 (!) Jahren mit dieser Abzocke erfolgreich und die Klagen liegen beim Gericht auf Halde. Wir wollen versuchen, dieser Firma das Handwerk zu legen.

  Falls jemand von euch Interesse hast, uns von seinen Erfahrungen zu erzählen, meldet euch bitte bei mir. Bitte zunächst per privater Nachricht hier im Forum. 

Eine ganz kurze Nachricht reicht, nähere Infos und Kontaktdaten bekommt ihr dann, damit ihr keine Sorge über die Seriösität dieser Anfrage haben müsst. 

Danke für eure Mithilfe!


----------



## chris13 (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Hallo,

bei mir sind im Dezember 49,99 Euro für einen Lotto-Tipp abgebucht worden und dann nochmals 20 Euro für die sogenannte Registrierung. Ich habe sofort meine Bank angerufen und zurückbuchen lassen. Mir stellt sich hier nur auch die Frage wie die an meine Bankdaten gelangen konnten. Ich hatte die letzte Woche zwar mehrmals Anrufe, doch hab ich immer gleich aufgelegt.

Bin nun gespannt, was sich da weiter tut.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## physicus (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Vielleicht helfen diese links weiter:

datenklau - SPIEGEL WISSEN - Lexikon, Wikipedia und SPIEGEL-Archiv
Berliner Landesbank: Neuer Datenskandal schockiert Experten - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Wirtschaft

Und das wird nur die Spitze des Eisberges sein. 

LG
P


----------



## Mickimaus (20 Januar 2009)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Ich habe heute auch festgestellt, das MVS 44,90 am 07.01.09 abgebucht haben, habe es sofort zurück gebucht und denen einen Brief ausgesetzt, indem ich sie aufgefordert habe sämtliche daten von mir zu löschen, das ich nie einen Vertrag abgeschlossen habe, denen nie eine einzugsermächtigung erteilt habe und wenn ich nochmals abbuchungen auf meinen Kontoauszügen  feststellen muß, schalte ich meinen Rechtsanwalt ein und erstatte Anzeige.

Das Schreiben bekommen die morgen per Einschreiben zugesandt, das wird hoffentlich ziehen.

Es grüßt
Simone


----------



## spacereiner (20 Januar 2009)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*



> das wird hoffentlich ziehen


Wird es nicht,die lachen sich darüber kaputt,wenn der Brief überhaupt angenommen bzw abgeholt wird


----------



## Mickimaus (20 Januar 2009)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*



spacereiner schrieb:


> Wird es nicht,die lachen sich darüber kaputt,wenn der Brief überhaupt angenommen bzw abgeholt wird


 
Gut, sollen die Lachen, dann gibt es halt bei der nächsten Aktion von denen eine Anzeige.....


----------



## colle82 (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*



effes schrieb:


> Hallo,
> auch meine Frau ist denen zum Opfer gefallen.
> ....



Hallo!

Mir ist genau das gleiche passiert. Erstmalig wurden mir im Mai 2007 49,90€ abgebucht, welche ich zurückgebucht habe. Das 2. Mal wurde die selbe Summe im Januar 2009 abgebucht ("letzte Zahlungsmöglichkeit vor gerichtlichem Mahnbescheid"), welche ich wiederum zurückgebucht habe. Heute wurden 20€ ("Rücklastschriftgebühr gemäß Teilnahmebedingungen") abgezogen. Auch hier bin ich wie bei den letzten beiden Malen vorgegangen. Angerufen hab ich da noch nicht, aber das bringt anscheinend ja auch nichts. Hoffe nur, daß das bald ein Ende hat und ich nicht doch noch alles zahlen darf :unzufrieden:. Ich lass mich mal überraschen, wie es weiter geht.

LG colle82


----------



## Mickimaus (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Ich fass es nicht,
also heute haben die bei mir ebenfalls 20,00 Rücklastgebühren abgebucht...
FRECHHEIT!!!!
Werde das sofort zurück gehen lassen.
Die spinnen wohl, nun  ja dreist muß man sein.........
Vielleicht sollte man das mal an Akte09 senden.........


----------



## Antiscammer (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Eine Beschwerde bei der Bank, bei der das "Unternehmen" sein Konto hat, wirkt Wunder. Welche Bank das ist, das erfährt man auf Nachfrage bei der eigenen Bank.


----------



## Mickimaus (19 Februar 2009)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

So, 20,oo sind zurück gebucht worden.......
mal schauen was passiert
Ar...l.....


----------



## Krümelmonster (20 Februar 2009)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Also ich habe Anzeige erstattet.

Dann habe ich die abbuchende Bank informiert und denen mitgeteilt, das ich keinen Vertrag habe und keine Abbucherlaubnis erteilt habe.

Das alles hat die Bank nicht interessiert. Die haben am 18.02.09 wieder Geld abgebucht. Diesmal mit dem Hinweis Rücklast Gebühr gemäss Teilnahmebedingungen.

Kein Vertrag = keine Teilnahmebedingungen = kein Geld!!

Anruf bei der Polizei ist erfolgt, am Dienstag gehe ich mit dem Kontoauszug zur Wache und erstattete nochmals Anzeige oder wie auch immer man die zweite Meldung nennt.

Das Geld wurde von mir übrigens zurückgeholt. 

Bin mal gespannt, ob es weitere Abbuchversuche geben wird.

Gruß

Krümelmonster


----------



## Fidul (22 Februar 2009)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*



Krümelmonster schrieb:


> Dann habe ich die abbuchende Bank informiert und denen mitgeteilt, das ich keinen Vertrag habe und keine Abbucherlaubnis erteilt habe.
> 
> Das alles hat die Bank nicht interessiert. Die haben am 18.02.09 wieder Geld abgebucht. Diesmal mit dem Hinweis Rücklast Gebühr gemäss Teilnahmebedingungen.


BaFin - Bei der BaFin beschweren


----------



## Krümelmonster (24 Februar 2009)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Heute morgen war ich bei der Polizei und habe diese Firma zum zweiten Mal angezeigt.

Bin ja mal gespannt, wie das weitergeht.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Der Beamte konnte dazu nichts sagen, weil er die Anzeige nur entgegennimmt und an die Polizei in Wesel weitergibt.

Allerdings war er wohl auch der Meinung, das die Erfolgsaussichten deutlich höher ausfallen, wenn dem zuständigen Staatsanwalt ein dicker Ordner mit vielen Anzeigen vorliegt.

Da kann man nur hoffen und empfehlen, Anzeige zu erstatten, wenn man sich keiner Schuld bewußt ist!

Die Bank werde ich jetzt nochmal per Brief anschreiben und um eine schriftliche Stellungnahme bitten.

Und heute abend werde ich mir mal die BaFin näher ansehen. Falls die nicht speziell schon was zu dem Thema haben, bekommen die auch noch Post.

Gegen solche Methoden muß man sich einfach rigoros wehren.:sun:

Gruß

Krümelmonster


----------



## pinknoise (9 Dezember 2009)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Hallo, 
ich habe ein Problem mit der Firma. Heute habe ich Post von einem Inkassounternehmen bekommen und das hat mich ziemlich erschreckt. Was soll ich tun? Ich wäre für Hinweise zum weiteren Verfahren sehr, sehr dankbar. 

Ich habe mehrere Monate von Lotto-Flat Geld abgebucht bekommen und es immer wieder zurück geholt. Letzte Woche hatte ich einen Anruf, dass man mich rückwirkend aus dem Vertrag entlassen würde. Dafür müsse ich nur einmalig 49,90 als Entschädigung für die entstandenen Schäden (Gebühren) überweisen. Ich zweifelte einen Vertrag an, darauf erklärte man mir, dass man das Telefonat aufgezeichnet hat und es so nachweisen kann. Ich bat darum mir dieses zukommen zu lassen. Das wurde verneint, da müsste ich schon einen Anwalt einschalten. Weiterhin bat ich darum mir Unterlagen zu dem angeblichen Vertrag den wir haben zukommen zu lassen. Diese hätte ich angeblich damals erhalten. Allerdings habe ich nie etwas von dieser Firma erhalten. Ich bat mir im dem Falle eine Kopie zukommen zu lassen. Mir wurde mitgeteilt, dass ich doch nicht erwaten kann, dass man mir nachträglich noch Unterlagen schickt wenn ich onehin kündige. Dieses Geld werde man sich ja wohl sparen. Der Herr sagte sein Nachname sei Alexander. Auf die explizite Frage wie seine Firma heisst sagte er: CS-GmbH für Lottoflat. Er gab mir folgende Telefonnummer für Rückfragen: 0800-6644407. Er teilte mi mit ich hätte nach dem Fernabsatzgesetz einen telefonischen Lottospielvertrag geschlossen. Die Originalspielzahlen wären mit zugeschickt worden. Das Gespräch sei aufgezeichnet worden. Dann gab er mir die Bankverbindung: Sparkasse Wesel / BLZ 35650000 / Kto: 217075. Weiterhin gab er mir eine Kd-nr. 

Komisch fand ich das Angebot ohne Frist und rückwirkend zu kündigen - aber mit dem gleichen Betrag, der monatlich wohl erhoben wurde - 49,90. Er gab mir eine Woche Zeit zum überweisen (Anruf war Donnerstag letzte Woche) - allerdings habe ich dennoch bereits heute 2 Schreiben eines Inkassounternehmens erhalten. Domnowski Inkasso GmbH in Hamm. Hier wird einmal ein Betrag von 101,51 für den Monat 9/2008 erhoben. Auftraggeber ist Q2 Vermögens- und Verwaltungs-gesellschaft (VVG)mbH in 46483 Wesel. Betreff: Dienstleistungsvertrag - Teilnahme bei LottoMAXX für den Monat 09/2008. Das 2. Schreiben hat den gleichen Betreff und bezieht sich auf den Monat 04/2007 mit einem Betrag von 122,38. 
Laut Herrn Alexander ging es allerdings um Lotto-Flat und nicht LottoMAXX. Aber da beide in Wesel sind und der Betrag der gleiche ist gehe ich davon aus, dass es sich um die gleiche Firma handelt? Kennt sich jemand hier aus?

Ich erinnere mich NICHT an ein Telefonat mit dieser Firma. 
Über Rückmeldungen die mir hier weiterhelfen könnten wäre ich Ihnen SEHR dankbar.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Dezember 2009)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Im April stellte die StA Duisburg zwei Verfahren gegen die Firma ein, da - so die Auskunft an den Anzeigensteller - "in einem anderen Verfahren eine höhere Strafe zu erwarten sei".

Und? Hat jemand etwa davon gehört, dass man denen auf die Finger geklopft hat? O tempora, o mores, o iustitia!


----------



## knuffi78 (15 Dezember 2009)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Hallo Euch alle hier...
Ich habe heute einen Anruf erhalten mit der Aussage:Meine Lottoflat Rechnung ist offen!
Die haben versucht von meinem Konto 59.90€ abzubuchen aber ich habe dieses nicht zugelassen.
Der Herr am Tel meinte ich habe vor 1 Jahr schriftlich alles erhalten und mich bereit erklärt jeden Monat 59,90 € zubezahlen!!
Des haben die ANGEBLICH auf einem Band aufgenommen?

Meine Frage: Wieso rufen die Unterdrückt an?
                  Vorallem Abends um 20 Uhr ?

Liebe Grüsse knuffi78

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 22:16:31 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 22:08:40 ----------

hallo ich bin manu.
Ich hatte heute so einen komischen anruf und mir wurde genau das gleiche gesagt wie dir.
Ich werde morgen mit der zuständigen Polizei hier bei mir tel und mich informieren.
Denn es kann ja nicht sein wenn immer der gleiche anruft und immer die gleichen aussagen fallen...
Irgendwas ist faul.
wurdest du auch mit unterdrückt angerufen?
Hast du auch schon die angegebene nr angerufen?
Ich haben dem Herrn am tel heut gesagt ich werde NIX bezahlen bevor er mir keinen Beweis zukommen läßt und wenn ich vor Gericht gehen muss.
wenn was ist kannst mich anschreiben.gruss knuffi78


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Dezember 2009)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Lesestoff:
Telefonisch abgeschlossene Verträge - Antispam Wiki
Abwehr von Cold Calls - Antispam Wiki


----------



## Belordad (2 Januar 2010)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Mir wurde is erste mal am 08.12.2009 ein Schreiben zugestellt. Mir wurde darin bis zum 18.12.2009 Zeit gegeben Forderungen aus 03/2009 zu zahlen. Damals 49,90€ sind mitlerweile zu 99,60€ angewachsen.
Wieder treibt das *Domniwski* Inkasso GmbH das Geld für *LOTTOMAXX* ein.
Ich hatte mich nicht gemeldet und auch sonst keine Reaktion gezeigt.

Als ich heute aus dem Urlaub gekommen bin muste ich feststellen das ich von [ edit]  Rechtsanwälte (eine davon Fachanwältin für Miet und Wohnungsrecht) am 22.12.2009 ebenfalls angeschrieben wurde. Da ich am 23.12.2009 in Urlaub bin hab ich dies nicht mitbekommen. 
Die Forderung diesmal lautet 122,20€ bis zum 01.01.2010. Also gestern. Mit Bankschwierikkeiten über Weinachten hätte ich also max 3 Tage gehabt um die Zahlung abzuschicken. 
Da ich mitlerweile der 2. bin der hier um diese Zeit rum die Schreiben bekommen hat würde mich es nicht wundern wenn da Methode dahinter stecken würde.
Ich werde da mal am Montag anrufen und Fragen wie die Summen zustande kommen und wie lange sie bereits Verbindungen zu dieser Firma aufrecht erhalten.
Für meine EIGNE Sicherheit werde ich die Gespräche aufzeichnen. Mal schaun ob sie zu dem Zeitpunkt die Verbindung unterbrechen oder mich drauf hinweissen das ich das nur darf wenn sie damit einverstanden sind.



PS: Alle die Propleme mit Werbeanrufen haben. Legt euch in aufnahmegerät zu(Borgen reicht meist so oft wie die Anrufen) und droht ihnen damit oder macht eure drohung war.
Wichtig hierbei ist das ihr dies am Tel. Sagt sonst macht ihr euch vieleicht selber Strafbar aber auf jeden fall sind die Aufnahmen dann nicht verwendbar(Gericht).
Mir hat das vor paar Monaten extrem geholfen.


----------



## Belordad (4 Januar 2010)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

So hab mich eben gemeldet. Bei den Anwälten gibts nur die Tel. von Domnowski. 
Sie hab mir da versichert das ich das aufgezeichnete Tel. das zum Vertrag geführt hat bekommen werde sobald die Informationen von Lottomaxx bei ihnen eingetroffen sind.

Die Ansage das ich das Gespräch aufzeichen werde konnte ich leider nicht machen weil mein MP3-Player gerade bissel Schwirrikkeiten gemacht hatte und ich so nur den letzten Rest vom Telephonat aufgezeichnet hab.

Ich melde mich wieder wenns mehr Infos gibt.


----------



## Antiscammer (4 Januar 2010)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*



Belordad schrieb:


> ...sobald die Informationen von Lottomaxx bei ihnen eingetroffen sind.



Na, da sind wir aber gespannt, ob das vor Weihnachten noch der Fall sein wird. :sun:


----------



## knuffi78 (5 Januar 2010)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*



pinknoise schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe ein Problem mit der Firma.
> .....



Hallo ich bins mal wieder!
Also heute 05.01.2010 habe ich post bekommen vom Inkasso Domnowski
mit der Rufnummer:02381/9024166 .
Dort habe ich auch gleich angerufen um zuerfahren wie und was...
Die Dame nannte mir nicht ihren Namen,naja...die Forderung ist 100,05€ .
Bezahlt werden muss es bis 12.01.2010,meine Frage wie soll des gehen?Ich fragte Sie wie und woher die Kosten sind?Sie meinte daraufhin:
Es gäbe eine Gesprächsaufzeichnung wo ich meine Bankdaten angegeben hätte undzwar am 01.02.2009 .
Hmm komisch nur das ich mich an dieses nicht erinnern kann.
Somit fragte ich nach wie ich an diese Aufzeichnung komme?
Sie meinte ich solle einen Antrag in Briefform zum INKASSO DOMNOWSKI schicken.
Ok meinte ich zu ihr und fragte weiter...Woher haben Sie meine Daten?Dieses könne ich unter 08006644407 oder unter 01805102320 erfragen und dort habe ich auch den LOTTOMAXX vertrag in Telefonformat abgeschlossen.
Nur gut auch dort habe ich angerufen.
Die 0800...geht erst gar nicht und die 01805...(siehe oben) besteht aus einer Warteschleife.Nach 30 min legte ich auf und siehe da keine min später rief mich ein Herr Yildirim mit Rufnummer:0281163200 zurück.
Er zögerte auf meine Frage wie sein Name sei....Komisch...
Naja wir sprachen über die Forderung und siehe da erst hiess es ich habe am 01.02.2009 den Vertrag abgeschlossen und dann doch schon im Juli 2008.
Die Sache ist für mich Glasklar,ich gehe zur Polizei.
Bei neueren Erkenntnissen werde ich mich wieder hier melden.
Grüßle Knuffi78


----------



## tg300773 (5 Januar 2010)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Hallo an alle!

Auch ich bin in diese Falle getappt  Ich erhielt am 06.12. einen Brief von Domnowski mit einer Forderung über 104,59€. Das ganze beinhaltet eine Grundforderung von 49,90€ von LOTTOMAXX bzw. Q2 Vermögens- und Verwaltungsgesellschaft mbH in Wesel. Ich antwortete, dass ich dieses Unternehmen nicht kenne und mir nicht bewusst ist, mit denen einen Vertrag abgeschlossen zu haben. Daraufhin erhielt ich am 31.12. erneut Post, in der mir mitgeteilt wurde, dass mir bei Nennung einer gültigen E-Mail-Adresse der Gesprächsmitschnitt vom *01.12.2007* zugesandt wird. Diesen habe ich inzwischen erhalten und angehört. Die Formulierungen der Dame waren sehr geschickt. "...sie brauchen sich jetzt nicht am Tel. entscheiden, sondern können das ganz in Ruhe zu Hause tun, wenn sie die Unterlagen haben..." Auch meine Bankdaten hat sie mir mit "tollen" Formulierungen entlockt, obwohl ich ihr gegenüber diesbezüglich Bedenken angemeldet habe. Und am Ende hat sie gesagt, dass ich, insofern ich das ganze nicht möchte, mich bitte melden soll. Und genau dieser Satz kann jetzt wohl gegen mich verwendet werden. Grrrrr!!! Ich weiss im Moment nicht, was ich tun soll, da ich nicht bereit bin, diese Summe zu bezahlen. Und mir läuft die Zeit davon, Frist 14.01.10! Falls jemand einen Rat hat, ich bin für alles offen. Ich habe nämlich Bedenken, dass, wenn ich zum RA gehe, und das Verfahren eingestellt wird, ich die Kosten für meinen RA und evtl. auch noch für das Verfahren tragen muss.


----------



## dvill (5 Januar 2010)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*



tg300773 schrieb:


> Und genau dieser Satz kann jetzt wohl gegen mich verwendet werden.


So ist das. Jede Kommunikation hilft der Gegenseite. Auch Brieffreundschaften sind schädlich. Die "Beratung" der Gegenseite ist nicht vertrauenswürdig.

Siehe hierzu: http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=25598


----------



## Antiscammer (6 Januar 2010)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*



tg300773 schrieb:


> Und am Ende hat sie gesagt, dass ich, insofern ich das ganze nicht möchte, mich bitte melden soll. Und genau dieser Satz kann jetzt wohl gegen mich verwendet werden.



Nein, kann er so nicht. 

Bei der Frage, ob rechtlich gesehen ein Vertrag besteht, kommt es immer darauf an, ob *Du* eine Willenserklärung abgegeben hast, das Angebot tatsächlich bestellen zu wollen. Wenn die Tante CCA für Dich eine Erklärung abgibt: "Wenn Sie sich nicht melden, dann gilt das..." ... dann gilt das eben genau nicht, denn es war nicht *Deine* Willenserklärung.

Diese Willenserklärung muss unmißverständlich und eindeutig abgegeben worden sein, und der Forderungssteller wäre hierfür in der Beweispflicht.

Und eine Willenserklärung kann nur auf ein genau definiertes Angebot hin abgegeben werden, gegenüber einem Vertragspartner, der sich eindeutig identifiziert hat.


----------



## Belordad (6 Januar 2010)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*



knuffi78 schrieb:


> Die 0800...geht erst gar nicht und die 01805...(siehe oben) besteht aus einer Warteschleife.Nach 30 min legte ich auf und siehe da keine min später rief mich ein Herr Yildirim mit Rufnummer:0281163200 zurück.
> Er zögerte auf meine Frage wie sein Name sei....Komisch...




Ich hätte da nicht mal angerufen weil 01805 Nummern zu den Sondernummern zählen und somit nicht von meiner Flatrate abgedenkt werden.


----------



## knuffi78 (6 Januar 2010)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*



tg300773 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle!
> 
> Auch ich bin in diese Falle getappt


 

Hallo erstmal,

eine Frage hast du keine Private Rechtschutzversicherung?
Ich habe auch Post bekommen und warte nur noch auf den von mir angeforderte Bankauskunft womit ich dann zum Rechtsanwalt gehen werde.
Es kann doch nicht sein das "angeblich" 2007 oder 2008 ein Vertrag mit Telefonaufzeichnung abgeschlossen wird und die erst jetzt anfangen zu fordern!!!!
Sorry aber ob du des zahlen sollst oder nicht,kann dir nur ein Anwalt sagen.Ich war und bin nach wie vor am zweifeln das ich einen solchen Vertrag mit Aufnahme zugestimmt habe.
Was wenn die ein Gespräch aufgenommen haben und dieses sich so zurecht geschnitten haben,wo es sich am Ende nach einer Zustimmung anhört?
Beweisen kann ich es nicht,aber vielleicht mein Anwalt.
Wieso rufen die Unterdrückt an?
Wieso sagen die nicht gleich ihren Namen?
Wieso werden die unfreundlich wenn man Fragen stellt?
Des sind Fragen wo ich mir gestellt habe und da wurde mir eins klar,das es sich um Betrug handelt.

So das wars erstmal...knuffi78


----------



## Antiscammer (6 Januar 2010)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*



knuffi78 schrieb:


> Es kann doch nicht sein das "angeblich" 2007 oder 2008 ein Vertrag mit Telefonaufzeichnung abgeschlossen wird und die erst jetzt anfangen zu fordern!!!!



*Vorausgesetzt, dass ein Vertrag geschlossen wurde*, kann ein Forderungssteller Geld bis zum Ablauf der Regelverjährung (3 Kalenderjahre nach Ablauf des Jahrs, in dem die Forderung entstanden ist) beanspruchen.

Ob aber bei diesen dubiosen Werbegesprächen selbst bei scheinbarer Zustimmung ein Vertrag zustandekommt - selbst das ist oft äußerst fraglich.

Selbst, wenn: dann kann immer noch der Widerruf erklärt werden, weil es i.d.R. keine gültige Widerrufsbelehrung gegeben hat und daher die Frist nie begonnen hat.

Alles, was man zu solchen Gewinnbimmel"verträgen" wissen muss:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=19336




knuffi78 schrieb:


> Sorry aber ob du des zahlen sollst oder nicht,kann dir nur ein Anwalt sagen.Ich war und bin nach wie vor am zweifeln das ich einen solchen Vertrag mit Aufnahme zugestimmt habe.



Es kommt darauf an, ob man während des Telefongesprächs eindeutig der Spielteilnahme zugestimmt hat oder nicht. Diese Frage sollte man als volljähriger und geschäftsfähiger Bürger eigentlich selbst beantworten können.



knuffi78 schrieb:


> Was wenn die ein Gespräch aufgenommen haben und dieses sich so zurecht geschnitten haben,wo es sich am Ende nach einer Zustimmung anhört?



Das könnte mit einem technischen Gutachten festgestellt werden. Es hat mal ganz vereinzelt solche Gerüchte gegeben, dass sowas mal ganz vereinzelt irgendwo vorkäme, aber nie bestätigte Hinweise. Ich persönlich glaube nicht daran, dass jemand so ein Risiko eingeht. 



knuffi78 schrieb:


> Wieso rufen die Unterdrückt an?
> Wieso sagen die nicht gleich ihren Namen?



Aus dem gleichen Grund, weshalb ein Wohnungseinbrecher auch nicht seinen Namen mit ladungsfähiger Anschrift auf einem Zettel hinterlässt.



knuffi78 schrieb:


> Wieso werden die unfreundlich wenn man Fragen stellt?



Die Telefonverkäufer/innen (sogenannte "CCAs") stehen unter einem ganz extremen psychischen Druck. Die arbeiten für einen Billiglohn und sind gezwungen, um diesen Billiglohn wenigstens noch minimal durch eine Provision aufzustocken, möglichst viele "Abschlüsse" zu erzielen. Daher müssen sie in möglichst kurzer Zeit möglichst viele Leute anbimmeln und innerhalb einer Arbeitsstunde 30-mal den gleichen gelogenen Quatsch erzählen. Das sind oft auch Leute, die aus prekären Verhältnissen mit entsprechendem sozialen Hintergrund kommen. Wenn die dann auf Widerstand oder unbequeme Fragen treffen, auf Fragen, die in ihrem dämlichen Gesprächsleitfaden nicht drinstehen, agieren sie ihren Frust an den Adressaten aus. Beschimpfungen und Beleidigungen sind da absolut an der Tagesordnung und spiegeln eigentlich nur das widerliche Arbeitsklima in vielen Callcentern wider.


----------



## Krümelmonster (6 Januar 2010)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Das mit den Anzeigen im April war dann wohl ich.

Was diesbezüglich passiert ist, weiß ich auch nicht. Bis jetzt habe ich noch nichts über eine Einstellung oder Strafe gehört.

Jetzt wo Ruhe eingekehrt ist, werde ich den Staatsanwalt anschreiben und nachfragen. Vielleicht bekomme ich ja eine Auskunft.

Nachdem was hier geschildert wird, scheint die Firma aber ungehindert weitermachen zu können. 

Ich würde vorschlagen, das jeder Betroffene sich mal direkt an die Staatsanwaltschaft in Duisburg wendet und denen Kopien und Gesprächsverläufe zu kommen läßt, Damit die endlich kapieren was Sache ist.

Ich jedenfalls würde nicht zahlen, nicht reden und nicht schreiben, wenn ich 100% nichts abgeschlossen habe. Erst wenn ein Mahnbescheid vom Gericht kommt (gelber Umschlag mit entsprechender Kennzeichung) diesem widersprechen. 

Alles andere kostet nur Geld und Nerven.

Bestraft diese Leute mit Nichtachtung und reicht alles an die Behörden weiter.


----------



## webwatcher (6 Januar 2010)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*



Krümelmonster schrieb:


> Erst wenn ein Mahnbescheid vom Gericht kommt (gelber Umschlag mit entsprechender Kennzeichung) diesem widersprechen.


Vom Blitz getroffen zu werden ist wahrscheinlicher 
>> *Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de*


----------



## Krümelmonster (6 Januar 2010)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Ja, ich weiß. Es kommen ganz viele letzte Mahnungen.:-D


----------



## tg300773 (7 Januar 2010)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*



knuffi78 schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal,
> 
> eine Frage hast du keine Private Rechtschutzversicherung?



Nein, habe ich derzeit leider nicht. Habe jetzt erstmal ein Schreiben in der Form, wie es unter unter http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=25598 zu finden ist, verfasst, werde es morgen per Einschreiben mit Rückschein absenden und abwarten, was passiert. So wie was passiert, werde ich hier wieder berichten. Und danke schonmal für die vielen Tipps! :smile:


----------



## ichhasseinternetabzocker (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

und wie geht es jetzt bei Euch weiter ?

bei denen die frist verstrichen ist ?

Ich war damit bei einem Anwalt und er hat mir einen Text geschrieben.....das ich meine widerrufsrecht an anspruch nehme usw...

Da drauf haben die Penner vom der Inkassobude geantwortet.....und gesagt das ich an zugestimmt habe und am telefon meine kontodaten rausgegeben habe usw...so wie bei euch auch....

und haben die frist verlängert....

wie heißen eigentlich die anwälte die euch das schrieben geschickt haben ?

die zahlung soll ja an die inkassobude gehen.....

Hat jemand von euch eigentlich mal Unterlagen nach hause bekommen ? wenn man was abschließt sollte man ja auch was dafür bekommen...

ich bin so sauer auf den laden.....

bitte um hilfe.....


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Mach Dir erstmal ne schöne Tasse Tee. Und entspann Dich.

Dein Anwalt hat für Dich Stellung genommen - das ist schon weitaus mehr, als man im Normalfall bei diesen Gewinnbimmlern überhaupt machen müsste.

Bei einer unberechtigten Forderung gibt es eigentlich überhaupt keine Rechtspflicht, Stellung nehmen zu müssen.

Lass doch die Inkassokasper drohen, mahnen und pupsen. Das gehört bei denen zum Geschäftsmodell, nennt sich "Kasperle-Weichklopftheater".
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiU58fYCHfo"]YouTube- Das Kalletaler Dreieck[/ame]

Davon lassen sich nur die unsicheren Leute einschüchtern, die zahlen dann auch - und das reicht denen vollkommen. Wer nicht zahlt und nicht weiter reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten. Die werden nie vor Gericht gehen. Denn da müssten sie ihren Anspruch begründen, und z.B. Dir beweisen, dass Du eine "Willenserklärung" zur Bestellung abgegeben hast. Wird wohl ganz schwierig. Die Herausgabe einer Kontonummer ist z.B. keine Willenserklärung.

Wirklich reagieren müsste man nur auf einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid. Aber der ist bei den Gewinnbimmlern extremst selten, wir kennen alle keinen einzigen gesicherten Fall (und das bei hunderttausenden Betroffenen, die ihr Geld zurückbuchen).
Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Inkassoschergen haben keine Sonderrechte.
Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Was man zu diesen telefonischen Klabauterverträgen (die letzten Endes keine Verträge sind...) wissen sollte:
Telefonisch abgeschlossene Verträge - Antispam Wiki


----------



## knuffi78 (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*



ichhasseinternetabzocker schrieb:


> und wie geht es jetzt bei Euch weiter ?
> ..


 

Hallo erstmal,

also bei mir ist heut ein Schreiben von INKASSO DOMNOWSKI gekommen,da ich dene ja geschrieben habe das ich das "Ausgezeichnete Gespräch" als Beweis haben möchte.
Die haben darauf wie folgt geantwortet:Sie sind sowohl telefonisch als auch schriftlich über ABG´s der Q2 Vermögens-und Verwaltungsgesellschat (VVG) mbH informiert worden.
Gem. §312 b Fernsatzgesetz ist die Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderung somit gegeben.
Entsprechende Nachweise in Form Sprachsufzeichnung und Zustellnachweis werden vor Gericht vorgebracht.
Damit jetzte keine weiteren Kosten entstehen setzen wir eine Frist zum Ausgleich der Forderung 100,05 € auf den 21.01.2010 .
Sollte diese Frist verstreichen,werden wir das Inkassoverfahren gegen Sie leider fortführen müssen.


So dieses stand im Brief,meine Antwort darauf übernimmt morgen mein Anwalt.
Zahlen werde ich nix und die Frist kann verstreichen,denn ich bin echt gespannt was die sich noch einfallen lassen.
Denn schon nachdem ersten Schreiben habe ich dort angerufen und dort wurde mir gesagt ich soll schriftlich die Sprachaufzeichnung anfordern in Form per email,doch man siehe da im Antwortsschreiben siehe oben.
Ich gebe bescheid sobald ich neues weiß.lg knuff78


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*



knuffi78 schrieb:


> Entsprechende Nachweise in Form Sprachsufzeichnung und Zustellnachweis werden vor Gericht vorgebracht.


 
Auf das Gerichtsverfahren kannst Du warten, bis der Osterhase Zwillinge kriegt - vom Weihnachtsmann geschwängert.

Die Gewinnbimmler gehen niemals vor Gericht. Die wissen auch, warum. Noch niemals wurde einer dieser schwachsinnigen Gesprächsmitschnitte irgend einem deutschen Richter präsentiert.



knuffi78 schrieb:


> So dieses stand im Brief,meine Antwort darauf übernimmt morgen mein Anwalt.
> Zahlen werde ich nix und die Frist kann verstreichen,denn ich bin echt gespannt was die sich noch einfallen lassen.



Nur weiteres Kasperletheater.

Dieses Beispiel zeigt wieder mal, wie wenig Sinn es macht, mit merkbefreiten Inkassobüros überhaupt irgendeine Brieffreundschaft anzufangen. Genauso gut kann man mit einer Parkuhr über die europäische Verfassung diskutieren.


----------



## ichhasseinternetabzocker (13 Januar 2010)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

war es bei euch auch so, 
das ihr zuerst von irgendwelchen anwälten einen brief bekommen habt 
und jetzt nach dem ihr geantwortet habt von der inkassobude ?

irgendwie doch komisch oder ?
warum schreiben zwei verscheidene....

ich bin schon am überlegen ob ich das nicht mal bei Akte melde -
die sendung von Sat 1.....die freuen sich bestimmt auf sowas.....


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Januar 2010)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Das ist nur der übliche Verzweiflungsakt. Und es zeigt, dass alle Mittel angewendet werden, um vielleicht doch noch bei weiteren 2 % Geld einzutreiben. Denn wer auch nur ein bißchen logisch nachdenkt, merkt sofort, dass es dubios ist, wenn man erst mit dem Anwalt und dann auch noch mit einem Inkassobüro kommt. 

Ohnehin ist es so, dass selbst dann, wenn die Forderung berechtigt wäre, das Inkassobüro jetzt keinen Anspruch auf Erstattung von Inkassokosten mehr hätte. Denn das wird von Gerichten als "vermeidbare Kosten" betrachtet, weil ja erst schon der Anwalt damit betraut war.

Das alles ist der beste Beweis, dass die selbst nicht an die gerichtliche Durchsetzbarkeit der Forderung glauben. Denn sonst würde nicht so ein Gezacker veranstaltet, sondern gleich geklagt, wie es jeder seriöse Geschäftsmann auch täte, bei einer begründeten Forderung.


----------



## nockherl (14 Januar 2010)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Hallo,

bei mir flatterte heute ein Schreiben von Inkasso Domnowski ins Haus. In Auftrag gegeben wurde das von Q2 Vermögens- und Verwaltungsgesellschaft. Betrifft eine Forderung von Lottomaxx über 49,90 € für den Monat 12/2006 (Rücklastschrift). Zu zahlen wäre die Forderung bis 21.1.2010. Einen Vertrag habe ich auch nicht vorliegen. Laut der Homepage des Inkassounternehmens, ist diese Forderung bereits verjährt. Ich habe das Inkassounternehmen, wie auch die Fa. Q2  per Email angeschrieben. Beide Emails kamen zurück. Zum Glück habe ich dann Q2 noch per Fax geschrieben, das ging zum Glück durch. Bin gespannt was passiert. Zahlen werde ich erstmal nicht.


----------



## Antiscammer (14 Januar 2010)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Es gibt auch keinen Grund, eine unberechtigte (erst recht: eine verjährte) Forderung zu zahlen.

Verjährt sind übrigens jetzt alle Forderungen aus dem Jahre 2006 und älter.

Regelverjährung = 3 Kalenderjahre nach Ablauf des Jahrs, in der die Forderung entstanden ist bzw. der Schuldner von der Forderung hätte Kenntnis haben müssen.


----------



## Reducal (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*



nockherl schrieb:


> Beide Emails kamen zurück. Zum Glück habe ich dann Q2 noch per Fax geschrieben, das ging zum Glück durch.


Du solltest an das Inkasso schreiben, nicht an O2. Dort ist die Forderung aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach schon ausgekehrt. Domnowski aber gibt (wenn sie von deiner Nachricht nichts mitbekommen) die Sache an ihre Anwälte im Haus weiter und die treiben es dann sogar bis zum Mahnbescheid. Wegen des Ärgers, der in der Sache vorprogrammiert ist, würde ich an deiner Stelle mit etwas mehr Energie reagieren.


----------



## ichhasseinternetabzocker (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Ich habe nach dem ich das antwortschreiben bekommen habe mal meinen anwalt wieder angerufen und ihm alles per email geschickt...

er sagte "wollen wir uns wirklich damit abgeben und antworten" ?

1. sind die auf unseren Brief gar nicht eingegangen ,
   das wir wissen wollten mit wem man überhaupt einen vertrag abgeschlossen hat 

2. darf man keine Telefonate aufnehmen ohne es den personen zu sagen,
das verstößt gegen das persönlichkeitsrecht

3. erst schreiben die anwälte und dann wenn man antwortet die inkassobude....das ist oberst seltsam...



ich mache gar nicht....sollten die nochmal ankommen schalte ich meinen anwalt ein.
das kostet dann ca. 50 Euro (bei der schadenhöhe von 100-150 Euro außergerichtlich) und dann erhebt er ne klage.

und das team von Akte (auf Sat 1) freut sich bestimmt über die penner...


----------



## Belordad (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Jede Reaktion die einen Anwalt erfordert ist rausgeworfnes Geld. Die geben auch schon auf wenn man den Gesprächsmitschnitt haben will. 
Aber Akte könnte sich vieleicht dafür interesieren. Aber nur vieleicht, immerhin gibts diese WELLEN immer mal wieder. Und dagegen kann niemand was machen.


----------



## ichhasseinternetabzocker (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

und gibt es bei Euch an der Front schon was neues....?

wieviele/wer haben eigentlich einen wisch von dem Anwalt bekommen und wieviele/wer von der Inkasso Bude ?


----------



## Antiscammer (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Wen interessiert das, ob der Straßenköter 10-mal oder 100-mal kläfft?


----------



## Krümelmonster (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Ich habe Anfang Januar ein Schreiben von Domnowski Inkasso bekommen. Zahlung sollte bis 17.01 erfolgen. Gläubiger Q2 bla bla.

Kenne ich beide nicht, der Gläubiger hat sich schriftlich nie bei mir gemeldet.

Anhand der Kd.-Nr. und des Datums mußte ich dann raten, das es zu CS gehört.

Drohung mit Schufa und weiteren Schritten habe ich ignoriert.

Nach Fristablauf haben sich die RA van Göns und Zarth gemeldet. Zahlungsfrist bis 31.01. danach folgen weitere Schritte.

Hier gab es dann noch mehr Rätselraten, wofür ich denn zahlen soll. Eine beigefügte Forderungsaufstellung brachte keine Klarheit.

Es stellte sich nur die Frage, wie im Jahre 2007 Rückläufergebühren entstehen konnten. Lastschriften von denen erfolgten erst im Jahre 2009 und diese fünf wurden jedesmal brav von mir zurückgeholt. Diese Gebühren fielen dann eigentlich auch fünfmal an, verlangt wurde aber nur einmal.

Egal, zahlen werde ich trozdem nicht. Dafür warte ich jetzt auf den Mahnbescheid. Der müßte ja rein theoretisch jetzt folgen.

Bei Gelegenheit werde ich mal eine Schufaauskunft machen. Domnowski scheint gerne mal ungerechtfertigt Einträge machen zu lassen. Sollte dies der Fall sein, dürfen die sich dann mit meinem Anwalt auseinander setzen.

Beim googeln findet man zu den ehrenwerten Herrschaften noch einige Informationen. Die inkassieren wohl sehr gerne für die Nutzlosbranche. Die müssens echt nötig haben.


----------



## bärbele (6 Oktober 2010)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Hallo
Habe am 30.09.2010 einen Anruf von CS erhalten und die gute Frau erklärte mir das ich mich 2007 bei irgendwelchen (Name nicht verstanden) angemeldet hab zum mitspielen und seit dem noch Forderungen offen sind.Diese würden sich auf über 1500 Euro belaufen aber sie kommen mir entgegen wenn ich sofort 149,90 Euro bezahlen.Diese kann ich auch in zwei Raten bezahlen.Jetzt habe ich von denen ein Schreiben erhalten in dem steht das ich den Betrag einmal am 1.11. und am 1.12. bezahlen soll.Da steht sogar ne Kundennummer drauf.(?)Der offenen Betrag soll Erfüllungshalber an denen ihren Dienstleistungspartner Q2 Vermögens-und Verwaltungsgesellschaft überwiesen werden.Ich weiß überhaupt nicht wo ich mich angemeldet haben soll und kenn mich überhaupt nicht mehr aus.Ich habe nun die CS angeschrieben und gebeten mir eine Kopie dieser Anmeldung zukommen zu lassen.Wer hat auch so einen Anruf oder so ein Schreiben bekommen?


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 Oktober 2010)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Wie lange geht das denn noch mit diesen Typen? Kaum wird mal welchen der Prozess gemacht, kommen andere und machen auf dieselbe Art und Weise weiter. Die Bande ist wie eine 1000-köpfige Hydra! :unzufrieden:


> Die Angeklagten betrieben in Essen zwei Callcenter, von denen aus ihre Mitarbeiter mehr als 20.000 Menschen in ganz Deutschland anriefen, um ihnen am Telefon zu erklären, dass sie die Kündigungsfrist bei einem kostenlosen Gewinnpiel versäumt hätten. Dafür, so gaben die Anrufer vor, seien nun 89,85 Euro fällig.


Quelle: Prozess in Essen: Betrug mit Gewinnspielen - Panorama - WDR.de

Am kommenden Montag, den 11.10.2010 sendet das WDR-Fernsehen um 22 Uhr eine Dokumentation über diese Masche:


> Abgezockt am Telefon – Das Milliardengeschäft der Gewinnspiel-Mafia
> 
> Die Story zeigt, wie Geschädigte auf diese Weise Geld verloren haben. Hochrangige Aussteiger demonstrieren, wie der Betrug am Telefon funktioniert. Die Hintermänner sitzen an einer vornehmen Adresse im Ausland.
> 
> Ihr Umsatz soll im vergangenen Jahr die Milliardengrenze gesprengt haben. Erst jetzt beginnen Kripo und Staatsanwälte, die Strukturen des Systems zu durchleuchten.


Und die (meist deutschen oder österreichischen) Hintermänner hocken unbehelligt in ihren Fincas auf Mallorca und reiben sich ihre schmutzigen Pfoten! :wall:


----------



## bärbele (6 Oktober 2010)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Ich bezweifel auch das ich von denen irgendwelche Nachweise über die Anmeldung bekomme.Da ist nicht mal ne Telefonnummer drauf damit man sie anrufen kann.Ich wart mal ab was passiert wenn ich nicht zahle.


----------



## bernhard (6 Oktober 2010)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*



bärbele schrieb:


> ...(Name nicht verstanden)...


Man redet nicht mit überraschenden Anrufern unbekannten Namens ...

Der rote Knopf am Telefon hilft.


----------



## bärbele (6 Oktober 2010)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Am Telefon hat es ne Nummer angezeigt aber auf dem Schreiben ist keine drauf.Ich weiß das viele Anrufer auch unterdrückt,also keine Nummer auf dem Display,anrufen.Ich leg grundsätzlich immer bei solchen Anrufern auf.Egal ob anonym oder nicht.


----------



## Antiscammer (6 Oktober 2010)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Ich würde Strafanzeige wegen des Verdachts auf gewerbsmäßigen Betrug gegen die Q2 Vermögens-und Verwaltungsgesellschaft stellen. Die Anschriftdaten der Q2 sind auf der Webseite 
q2vvg.de/index-6.html​zu finden.

Zuständig wäre wohl die

Staatsanwaltschaft Duisburg

Postanschrift:
Postfach 101510
47015 Duisburg


----------



## bärbele (6 Oktober 2010)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Ich wart jetzt erst mal ab ob und was ich von CS auf mein Schreiben hin bekomme.Zahlen tu ich auf keinen Fall.Die können warten bis sie schwarz werden


----------



## Antiscammer (6 Oktober 2010)

*AW: CS Callservicecent  GmbH  / CS Call&Service Center GmbH*

Oder bis sie im Knast sitzen. 
Schließlich soll das ja dem einen oder anderen Callcenterbetreiber und Zahlungsdienstleister schon passiert sein, es gab schon mehrere Razzien.


----------



## Hecki (7 Oktober 2011)

Ich habe auch schon länger mit diesen "Herrschaften" zu tun. Natürlich kann man sihc nciht mehr an Alles erinnern. Ich denke, das ging so Anfang 2009 mit einem Anruf los. Die Dinge, die zwischen damals und heute liegen, kennt Ihr ja teilweise selbst. Abbuchungen, Rückbuchungen, Mahnungen. Meinerseits Anruf dort mit kurzem heftigem Meinungsaustausch (Unter anderem wurde mir und auch später klar gemacht, dass man das Telefongespräch mitgeschnitten habe! ICh kann ich nicht daran erinnern, dass das vorab erwähnt worden wäre....). Dann Monate Ruhe (Warum, wenn die Forderung doch angeblich berechtigt ist? Dann mal wieder unregelmäßige Abbuchungen; mal 1 oder mal direkt 2 "sogenannte Monatsbeiträge. Weider Rückbuchungen. Meine Bank teil mir mit, wer die abbuchende Bank sei, dass man aber nichts dagegen unternehmen könne.
(nebenbei erwähnt, dass es sich hierbei um die Sparkasse Wesel handelt). Zwischendurch habe ich auch mal eine Strafanzeige gestellt.
Vorgstern der vorläufige Höhepunkt: Ein Anruf einer Dame eines Inkasso-Büros, mit der Frage, ob man den Fall nicht "anders lösen könne". Übrigens da auch wieder der Hnweis, dass man das Telefongespräch mitgeschnitten habe. Ich habe abgelehnt. HEute landet ein Brief bei mir: Absender ACCEPTUM International KG. Natürlich mit der Beauftragung, die Forderungen von mittlerweile 253,67€ einzutreiben. Merkwürdig auch hier, dass bei der Auflistung der Forderungen nirgendwo vermerkt ist, um welche Leistung es sich eigentlich geht (Lotto, FlatRate, Glücksspiele...?)
ICh werde erstmal nichts unternehmen, bis evtl.ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid eingeht. Hat noch Jemand "Kontakt" zu diesem Inkasso-Unternehmen?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (7 Oktober 2011)

Hecki schrieb:


> Übrigens da auch wieder der Hnweis, dass man das Telefongespräch mitgeschnitten habe.



ohne ausdrückliche Zustimmung des B-Teilnehmers dürfen Telefonate nicht aufgenommen werden
aufgenommene Telefonate werden heute digital gespeichert und können mit geeigneter Software simpel manipuliert werden


----------



## Antiscammer (7 Oktober 2011)

Kannst Du diesen Inkassobrief mal einscannen und im Anhang hochladen?
Bitte vorher anonymisieren, auch nicht vergessen, die Rechnungsnummer zu schwärzen.


----------



## minnimouse39 (4 November 2011)

Bei mir flattern seit 2 Monaten auch Mahnungen vom Inkasso-Unternehmen ACCEPTUM ins Haus....Kosten 183,33. Gläubiger CS Call & Service Center GmbH.  Es gab seit 2008 immer mal wieder Abbuchungen von meinem Konto, die ich natürlich wieder zurückhole, da ich mir hundertprozentig sicher bin, das ich keinen Vertrag mit dieser Firma abgeschlossen habe. Jeder Versuch Kontakt mit denen aufzunehmen, ist fehlgeschlagen


----------



## Hippo (4 November 2011)

Na denn, wenn Du Dir sicher bist nichts abgeschlossen zu haben ist das hier ein geeigneter Aufbewahrungsort für die Schreiben ...





Wenn die meinen was von Dir zu wollen müssen die beweisen daß der Anspruch rechtens ist​


----------



## minnimouse39 (4 November 2011)

da bin ich mir ganz sicher!!!!


----------



## Hippo (4 November 2011)

Dann solltest Du jetzt wissen was Du tust


----------



## minnimouse39 (4 November 2011)

ja...der wisch landet im müll und ich genieße mein wochenende


----------



## Hippo (4 November 2011)




----------



## Arringa71 (8 November 2011)

*Reichlich Erfahrung und Dokumentation zu Lottmaxx und den Folgen*

Ich bin Bevollmächtigter eines Freundes, der immer wieder Mahnungen, Rechnungen, Abbuchungen etc. mit Ursprung Lottomaxx erhält. Habe Mal die Kontoauszüge durchforstet und kann seiner Kundennummer Abbuchungen sowohl von CS CALLSERVICECENT. GMBH LOTTO FLAT als auch MVS MARKETING VERTRIEBS UND LOTTO-FLAT zuordnen. Da mein Freund schon vor Jahren die Kontoauszüge nicht immer prüfte, wurde ihm hin und wieder vom Bankservice Rückbuchung angeraten, was er dann auch wohl auch bei Lottomaxx tat. Die monatlichen Abbuchugen verschiedenster Abzocker haben sich z. T. bis auf 700,-- Euro summiert und das Konto ins Minus gebracht.
Mit am hartnäckigsten ist diese Lottomaxx-Geschichte: Mahnung von Domnowski Inkasso in 2009, dann wohl irgendein Belaberungstelefonat in 2010. Dort soll eine Zahlungsvereinbarung vereinbart worden sein, Mitschnitt etc. Ich rief dort an und erklärte, auf diese schwindeligen Geschichten nicht einzugehen, der angeblich vereinbarte Betrag werde nicht gezahlt, weitere Reaktionen unsererseits erst bei gerichtlichem Mahnbescheid. Da durfte ich mir einiges anhören: "Sie haben keine Ahnung, sie machen sich und Herrn ...unglücklich, das wird jetzt alles erst noch teurer, das müssen sie für Herrn ... verantworten. Trotz dieses Einschüchterungsversuchs überwiesen wir nicht, bis dann plötzlich der Betrag von denen abgebucht worden war. Hinweis auf dem Auszug "Q2VVG TELEFONISCHE VEREINBARUNG IM AUFTRAG DER CS GMBH BEI FRAGEN TEL. 0281163234. Betrag wurde von uns zurückgebucht. Dann das gleiche Spiel nochmal Anfang 2011. Im Frühjahr 2011 ein Brief von Call Service Center Gmbh mit dem Hinweis auf deren geänderte Bankverbindung und der erneuten Zahlungsaufforderung. Im Oktober Mahnung durch Acceptum, diesmal mit abweichendem Betrag, sogar niedriger. 2. Mahnung durch Acceptum jetzt im November mit allen Versprechungen einschl. Mahnbescheid. Wenn doch endlich mal einer käme, den Widerspruch kann ich bereits am 1. Tag der zweiwöchigen Frist einlegen, da ich bisher reichlich recherchiert und dokumentiert habe. Doch das reicht mir eigentlich nicht, ich will hier öffentlich warnen und hoffe auf Konsequenzen für diese Machenschaften, denen immer wieder hilf- oder arglose Menschen zum Opfer fallen.


----------



## Antiscammer (8 November 2011)

Wenn doch offensichtlich in Deutschland ansässige und eingetragene Firmen dahinterstecken (ansonsten hat man es bei den Gewinnbimmlern meistens mit anonymen Phantomfirmen zu tun...), dann würde m.E. in diesem Fall eine Beschwerde bei der Wettbewerbszentrale Sinn machen.
http://www.wettbewerbszentrale.de/de/beschwerdestelle/hinweise/


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (9 November 2011)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Wenn doch offensichtlich in Deutschland ansässige und eingetragene Firmen dahinterstecken ....


Guckst du hier:


Arringa71 schrieb:


> > Q2VVG
> 
> 
> *TELEFONISCHE VEREINBARUNG IM AUFTRAG DER CS GMBH BEI FRAGEN TEL. 0281163234. *


http://q2vvg.blogspot.com/2010/05/lottomaxx-kontodaten-stammen-stets-vom.html


			
				Selbstbeweihräucherungsblog der Q2VVG am 14.05.2010 schrieb:
			
		

> *LottoMaxx – Kontodaten stammen stets vom Kunden selbst*
> 
> Die Teilnahme an der tausendfach bewährten *Lotto – Spielgemeinschaft* der MVS Marketing und Vertriebs & Service GmbH, Wesel ist denkbar einfach. Entweder rufen Sie uns an oder schreiben uns, wenn Sie hierzu Fragen haben. Gerne schicken wir Ihnen ausführliche Informationsbroschüren unverbindlich zu. Ihre Teilnahme können Sie jederzeit ordentlich kündigen oder direkt von Ihrem Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch machen. Unberechtigte Vorwürfe wie „Abzocke, „Spam“, „Kontoklau“ oder Computerbetrug“ sind der *MVS Marketing und Vertriebs & Service GmbH* und deren Partner, zum Beispiel die *CS Call & Service Center GmbH* in Wesel leider nicht fremd. Die *MVS Marketing und Vertriebs & Service GmbH* und deren Partner, die *Q2 Vermögens- und Verwaltungs (VVG) mbH*, Wesel und die *Call & Service Center GmbH* in Wesel legen größten Wert auf die Feststellung, dass sich *tausende zufriedene Kunden* nicht irren können – und das Monat für Monat.
> 
> ...


*Lassen sie sich nicht von dieser Veröffentlichungen verunsichern - diese unangenehmen Zeitgenossen wollen nur ihr bestes, ihr Geld!*

@ Q2VVG - sind sie sich sicher, dass es überhaupt echte, zufriedene Kunden gibt? Können sie auch Gewinner benennen?


----------



## tg300773 (3 Dezember 2011)

Also von mir hier mal ein kleines Update:
Nach meinem Beitrag vom 07.01.2010 habe ich den besagten Brief weggeschickt und seitdem auch nichts mehr von D[xxx] gehört oder gelesen.
Naja, es sind noch keine 3 Jahre seitdem vergangen und Weihnachten gibt es ja bekanntlich viele Überraschungen...
Aber diesbezüglich halte ich euch auf dem Laufenden.

[modedit by Hippo: Bitte keine Klarnamen nennen]


----------

